# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  04.11.2010 - Scorpions - Дворец Спорта

## Mephisto

Концерт легенды хард-рока группы Scorpiоns в рамках мирового тура
"GET YOUR STING AND BLACKOUT"

Farewell tour 2010/2011
Прощальный феерический тур



Клаус Майне - вокал
Маттиас Ябс - гитара
Рудольф Шенкер - гитара
Джеймс Коттак - ударные
Павел Мачивода - бас-гитара

Вас ждут хиты всех времён и народов: "Still Loving You", "Rock You Like a Hurricane", "When Love Kills Love", "Send Me an Angel", "Wind of Change", а так же новые композиции из альбома "Sting in the Tail"

Фантастическое и незабываемое шоу мирового уровня!
Великолепный свет и кристально чистый мощный звук!

В Киеве цены от 390 до 4990 грн

http://www.the-scorpions.com/english/tourdates.asp

Организатор в Одессе: Премьера/Пале-Арт
 
Цены  от 200грн до 2200 грн.

Бронирование  и  заказ билетов по телефону (8 048) 777-17-17
либо через Ticketstream (8 048) 788-20-30

----------


## SFU

Приглашаю всех желающих присоединиться к группе, которую я создал в контакте:
http://vkontakte.ru/club18414449
Там вы найдёте свежую и полезную информацию о концерте

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

обязательно надо пойти,жду одесских цен

----------


## BIG))DEN

Ё-мое, обязательно надо идти.

----------


## Mephisto

На последний и я схожу ) был 2 раза - всегда доволен.

----------


## SFU

В Одессе цены от 200 до 2200 гривен. разбивка по зонам скоро будет. Следите за новостями: http://vkontakte.ru/club18414449

----------


## Иван_Дулин

Тоже был 2 раза.. мего)
только публика была по большей части скучная.. парочки идут в толпу, стоят ждут весь концерт "Still Loving you" и "Wind of Change'', не понимая других "колбасных" тем.. еще возмущаются "не толкайся"... вы же не в театре)
надо идти обязательно!

----------


## Макошь

Обязательно пойду! Хоть и тоже в третий раз)

----------


## SFU

я тоже был на 2-х Одесских концертах. не сказал бы, что народ был скучный. по крайней мере в первых рядах (где я стоял) было очень весело!))

----------


## Иван_Дулин

Интересно, барабанщик их James Kottak будет чтото разбивать себе об голову в этот раз?))

----------


## Макошь

В 2007-ом в Киеве ещё разбивал, а вот в 2008 (там же) уже не помню О_о

----------


## SFU

в последних турах он не разбивает бутылку об голову. но его драм соло по прежнему входит в шоу!

----------


## SFU

2 Mephisto > исправь пожалуйста фамилию бассиста! правильно писать: *Мачивода*.

----------


## Mephisto

Ну драм-соло это понятно ) у уважающих себя и фэнов звезд оно всегда, как неотьемлимый элемент программы. Фамилию исправил.

----------


## Sunflower40

Есть ли уже в продаже билеты (Одесса)? Если да, то где можно купить?

----------


## redbull

Так, что не слышно на счет цен в Одессе, только точных, а не догадок? А то только план зала увидел и всё)

----------


## SFU

точные цены схему расположения зон, организаторы концерта обещали сегодня вечером. как только инфа появится, в моей группе будет обновление. следите за новостями!
http://vkontakte.ru/club18414449

----------


## redbull

> точные цены схему расположения зон, организаторы концерта обещали сегодня вечером. как только инфа появится, в моей группе будет обновление. следите за новостями!
> http://vkontakte.ru/club18414449


 Если, вас, не затруднит закиньте и сюда, буду благодарен. :smileflag:

----------


## Иван_Дулин

Думаю билеты не раньше чем через месяц появятся.
Ох осень урожайная будет.. Лимп Бизкит в Киеве, потом Скорпионс.. неплохо)

----------


## SFU

обещают в среду

----------


## Morrison

да сегодня звонил тоже пообещали в среду сказать

----------


## Mephisto

Организатор: Премьера/Пале-Арт

Цены  от 200грн до 2200 грн.

Бронирование  и заказ билетов по телефону (048) 777-17-17

----------


## Batyanya

вот только конюшня наша, который дворец спорта - расстраивает...а разве его не закрыли на ремонт-переоборудование..где то новость видел?

эхх...когда у нас уже будет хороший концертный зал...где же ты Парижский Зенит (

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Я тоже постараюсь найти денег и пойти. Хотя и была уже в этом году на их концерте в Минске в апреле, специально ездила...)))

----------


## Marrakesh86

Урааа!!!! Очень хочу пойти!!!!

----------


## Valeria87

Пойду обязательно

----------


## wertresh

Если у кого есть какие-то вопросы - пишите мне в личку или звоните 777-17-17
как говорится - из первых уст обо всем и узнаете.

билеты уже в продаже. цены от 200 до 2200 грн.

----------


## SFU

> Если у кого есть какие-то вопросы - пишите мне в личку или звоните 777-17-17
> как говорится - из первых уст обо всем и узнаете.
> 
> билеты уже в продаже. цены от 200 до 2200 грн.


 Во первых, Киевские организаторы говорят, что билеты будут только завтра.
Во-вторых, почему у Вас на схеме сидячий партер перед сценой? Те же Киевляне говорят, что перед сценой будет фан-зона. Можете как то это прокомментировать?

----------


## VOD

ххм...до 2200...что-то недёшево..

или 80% билетов будет по 200 грн, а 20% - подороже? )

----------


## wertresh

> Во первых, Киевские организаторы говорят, что билеты будут только завтра.
> Во-вторых, почему у Вас на схеме сидячий партер перед сценой? Те же Киевляне говорят, что перед сценой будет фан-зона. Можете как то это прокомментировать?


 сидячий партер - от 1500 до 2200 грн
сидячии сектора - от 290 до 1000 грн.
фан-зона - 200 грн.
билеты уже в продаже
звоните 777-17-17 (офис организаторов концерта)

Перед сценой будет стоять партер, фан-зона сразу за ним (между ними небольшая прослойка милиции и охраны). это достоверная информация.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Какой ***от придумал сидячий партер перед сценой???? это же рок-концерт, очнитесь! Под сценой танцевать надо!!!

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Я еду в Киев...

----------


## SFU

> сидячий партер - от 1500 до 2200 грн
> сидячии сектора - от 290 до 1000 грн.
> фан-зона - 200 грн.
> билеты уже в продаже
> звоните 777-17-17 (офис организаторов концерта)
> 
> Перед сценой будет стоять партер, фан-зона сразу за ним (между ними небольшая прослойка милиции и охраны). это достоверная информация.


 
Как так может быть, что организаторы концерта (Агентство "Премьера") говорят, что перед сценой фан-зона, а Вы говорите, что перед сценой партер???
У Вас либо неправильная информация или Вы просто не понимаете, что такое рок-концерт и как его нужно устраивать. Какого х** тогда делать концерт в ДС??? можно и в оперном тогда сделать. как раз для мажорчиков

----------


## Batyanya

помню давно такой бред с партером перед фан зоной на Deep Purple был...так народ ломанулся и тупо встал между рядами...даже охрана не спасла...все мажорщики жестоко обломились...а вообще, наши организаторы как всегда - лишь бы денег хапнуть! Одинаково что в Киеве, что в Одессе - совдепия долбаная!

ну а цены это вообще жесть...у бедных американцев цены 40-60$...
http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/1C0044BCAE245BDA?artistid=736062&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=1
ну а мы все бОгАтые...нам цена в 50$ в заднице - это нормально!

----------


## wertresh

Уважаемые, зачем же маты вуалировать и нервничать? Есть простая матиматика и логика. Представьте сколько нужно продать входных мест, что бы по 200 грн окупить концерт такого уровня??? 
Поэтому партер логично, и ставить его только перед сценой.

Надеюсь на понимание.

СФУ - скажите мне (в личку) с кем Вы общаетесь из Киева, я позвоню и объясню этому человеку, что нужно говорить, что бы не вводить людей в заблуждение.

Спасибо

п.с. всегда на все концерты был партер (за юсключением Арии, Кипелова и т.д.) - у нас страна такая и цены такие, как бы мы не хотели, но по другому тут не сделаешь. Врядли все пойду на концерт, если убрать партер и поставить вход порядка 500 грн с человека....

----------


## Batyanya

я был не на одном рок концерте (за границей) и не помню билетов дороже 100 евро (обычные места, включая фан-зоны) и залы были всегда полные...а пред стоячей зоной ни когда не было сидячего партера!!!...если не хватает ума набрать 5-6 тысяч зрителей по 500 гривен в миллионном городе , может проблема в Вас?

----------


## SFU

> Есть простая матиматика и логика. Представьте сколько нужно продать входных мест, что бы по 200 грн окупить концерт такого уровня???
> Поэтому партер логично, и ставить его только перед сценой.
> 
> Надеюсь на понимание.


 Да я прекрасно Вас понимаю. захотелось бабла скосить нехило. Только вот чести Вам это не прибавит. Поставьте больше, чем 200 гривен, и всё окупится сполна, и все Вам будут благодарны.
На понимание с моей стороны и со стороны настоящих поклонников группы можете не надеяться.






> СФУ - скажите мне (в личку) с кем Вы общаетесь из Киева, я позвоню и объясню этому человеку, что нужно говорить, что бы не вводить людей в заблуждение.


 Вертреш - зачем в личку? это не большой секрет. я позвонил по телефону заказа билетов, который есть на сайте "Премьеры" и мне сообщили информацию. я склонен доверять им, а не Вам, т.к. они организаторы концерта.






> п.с. всегда на все концерты был партер (за юсключением Арии, Кипелова и т.д.) - у нас страна такая и цены такие, как бы мы не хотели, но по другому тут не сделаешь. Врядли все пойду на концерт, если убрать партер и поставить вход порядка 500 грн с человека....


 Что Вы говорите? К примеру на тех же Скорпионс в 2002 и 2004 годах в Одессе была одна фан-зона и трибуны. никаких сидячих партеров там не было. Организацией тогда занималась компания "АСА" (Просто Ради.О), которая знает толк в организации подобных мероприятий.

----------


## igogor

товарищи, чего вы возмущаетесь? партер под сценой в одесском ДС ставится уже много лет на всех рок-концертах. организаторы же должны как-то деньги собрать и окупить концерт.
проблема в другом - экраны маленькие, звук совсем отвратный... организации никакой (кроме хваленого партера). почему на концерт пускают обдолбанных малолеток, которые на ногах-то не стоят... а потом пуляют вверх бутылки - на кого упадет... 200 грн за фан-зону - это тоже деньги, и будте добры, отрабатывайте их, уважаемые организаторы!

----------


## Mephisto

> Вертреш - зачем в личку? это не большой секрет. я позвонил по телефону заказа билетов, который есть на сайте "Премьеры" и мне сообщили информацию. я склонен доверять им, а не Вам, т.к. они организаторы концерта.


 Я так понимаю "Премьера" - главный организатор тура, кроме них существуют локальные в данном случае у нас в Одессе - "Пале Арт" представителем которой и является wertresh. Соответсвенно касательно одесского концерта более полной информацией владеет не Киев.

----------


## wertresh

SFU - откуда столько агресии? Никто на тебе денег косить не собирается. Можешь не приходить на концерт. Спасибо.

Mephisto абсолютно прав. Примьера организатор всего тура по Уркаине, мы им помогаем с концертом в Одессе и партер который стоит перед сценой согласовывали и меряли рулеткой вместе с владельцем агентства Примьера.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Интересно, как сами Скорпы относятся к тому, что их настоящие рок-фанаты будут танцевать и кричать где-то на задворках зала. Руди и Павел ооочень любят общаться с залом... с кем они будут общаться, с сидящими зрителями??? У меня в голове не укладывается... как можно на рок-концерте сидеть????? КАК?????
Кста... была на нескольких их концертах, в том числе в Минске в апреле этого года, там фан-зона была перед самой сценой и стоила 500 с чем-то гривен на наши деньги.

----------


## Mephisto

А как с наполненостью зала в Минске было? )

Кстати насколько я помню прошлые приезды в Одессу тоже дешевизной не отличались.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> А как с наполненостью зала в Минске было? )


 Зал был забит. Трибуны, кстати, тоже, там были билеты дешевле в два раза.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Кстати насколько я помню прошлые приезды в Одессу тоже дешевизной не отличались.


 В 2004 году я брала самый дешевый билет за 100 грн. Как щас помню, он у меня даже где-то есть еще. Это была фан-зона под самой сценой. Между мной и кумирами - только охрана...)))

----------


## SFU

> SFU - откуда столько агресии?


 Никакой агрессии нет. Просто не понимаю этот совдеповский подход. Это Вы так свои спектакли можете проводить, но никак не рок-концерты.






> Можешь не приходить на концерт.


 Не дождётесь  На концерт я обязательно приду, т.к. не могу пропустить концерт любимой группы. Однако это не значит, что я и другие поклонники довольны его организацией (в частности расположением мест)

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Не дождётесь  На концерт я обязательно приду, т.к. не могу пропустить концерт любимой группы. Однако это не значит, что я и другие поклонники довольны его организацией (в частности расположением мест)


 Поддерживаю! НЕДОВОЛЬНА!!! Сделайте уже хотя бы как в Киеве...!

----------


## herurg

на сайте today.od.ua уже можно заказать билеты, с возможностью доставки в т.ч. от 200 до 2200 грн

----------


## Mephisto

> В 2004 году я брала самый дешевый билет за 100 грн. Как щас помню, он у меня даже где-то есть еще. Это была фан-зона под самой сценой. Между мной и кумирами - только охрана...)))


 100? А мне кажется 80  хотя впрочем мене подарили билет за 400 могу и ошибаться  ну вобщем уровень цен с учетом изменения курса тотже.

----------


## Annael

слов нет с этим партером сложно как в киеве, партер за фаном фан перед сценой - да поднимите цену, и все будет
все не как у людей

----------


## Michelangelo

Предлагаю на концерте снести к ядрене фене этот партер перед фан зоной. Будет вдвойне весело.

----------


## Valeria87

где можна билеты приобрести?

----------


## Мраморная

кто знает когда в одессе будут в продаже билеты во дворце спорта?

----------


## Михалыч$

> Никакой агрессии нет. Просто не понимаю этот совдеповский подход. Это Вы так свои спектакли можете проводить, но никак не рок-концерты.


 Это не совдеповский подход, это украина.



> Тоже был 2 раза.. мего)
> только публика была по большей части скучная.. парочки идут в толпу, стоят ждут весь концерт "Still Loving you" и "Wind of Change'', не понимая других "колбасных" тем.. еще возмущаются "не толкайся"... вы же не в театре)
> надо идти обязательно!


 Кому как, а мне, не важно рок или не рок, приятнее слушать и смотреть на группу и находиться на концерте, когда рядом стоят парочки и просто нормальные люди, а не стоять рядом с быдлослэмом, особенно когда он вообще не в тему.

Остается надеяться что где-то в октябре не поступит объява что концерт отменен

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Михалыч$, ты что такое говоришь?...

----------


## Михалыч$

Olga Ropejumper,  правду.

----------


## 115117

фан-зона это стоять что ли?

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Ну да, стоять!... Как можно на рок-концерте вообще сидеть? Уму непостижимо  :smileflag:

----------


## Mephisto

> Ну да, стоять!... Как можно на рок-концерте вообще сидеть? Уму непостижимо


 Есть дяди с пузами (и не только) такими...большими...им 2 часа стоять держать его тежело , ну и тети с пузами ) че никогда не видели беременных фанаток?

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Есть дяди с пузами (и не только) такими...большими...им 2 часа стоять держать его тежело , ну и тети с пузами ) че никогда не видели беременных фанаток?


 Ну это исключения)))))

----------


## wertresh

билеты уже в продаже.
в офисе организаторов 777-17-17 (пр.Гагарина/пр.Шевченко)
на сайте ts1.com.ua
и в пятницу поступили в кассу дворца спорта
скоро по всему городу будут (центральные кассы, Таирово, Ильичевск)

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Спасибо. Помчала я в ДС.

----------


## wertresh

заранее лучше всетаки позвонить.
я то видел что тетя из кассы билеты приняла, но бывает ведь разное...

----------


## Мраморная

звонила-сказали с понедельника билеты в продаже будут.

----------


## Mad_Cat

Ктото уже билеты брал?

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Даааа!.... Я вчера была в ДС и купила себе билетик!...............
СЧАСТЛИВАЯ!!!
Осталось обзавестись билетом на киевский концерт...

----------


## Мраморная

> Ктото уже билеты брал?


 и я купила уже))) целых 5 штук, не все себе, конечно же)))

----------


## Mad_Cat

Хде??
*Мраморная* скажи место :smileflag:  а то в ЦТК нету((( а больше побывать нигде не успел....

----------


## Мраморная

во Дворце Спорта))) с понедельника в продаже билеты там.

----------


## SFU

много уже билетов продано? почему в городе нет ни одной афиши??

----------


## amisha

лучше пускай афиши попозже повесят, а то все кинутся за билетами...

----------


## hellena

На Таирова в кассах, есть билеты!!

----------


## SFU

Видел вчера вечером афишу возле стадиона "Спартак" (Мариинская/Итальянский бульвар)

----------


## Мраморная

> лучше пускай афиши попозже повесят, а то все кинутся за билетами...


 а какая разница, когда за ними кинутся??))))

----------


## amisha

Чем больше людей знает о концерте тем быстрее раскупают билеты. А большинство узнает о концерте из афиш на столбах. Вот такая логика

----------


## Мраморная

не ну это понятно, просто какая разница, когда их купят, сейчас или потом)))) если вы уже купили, то чего переживать?))))

----------


## SFU

в любом случае никто билеты сметать не будет. в фан-зону так точно можно будет купить перед концертом.

----------


## amisha

Еще не купила - никак не доберусь до касс! Вопрос к тем кто уже купил - что действительно фан-зона будет после сидячих мест, как тут обсуждалось ранее?

----------


## Мраморная

да,впереди будет 27 рядом сидячих мест....спрашивала в кассе ДС....

----------


## wertresh

билеты можно бронировать по тел. 777-17-17 и выкупать на пр. Гагарина/пр. Шевченко (офис организаторов)

----------


## Mephisto

Билеты адово раскупают по крайней мере в кассе ДС...так что спешите.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

У меня уже и на киевский концерт есть билет. Правда, его мне подарили. Билет за 1590 грн

----------


## Mad_Cat

Уря)) я сегодня купил. В ЦТК уже есть, ажиотажа не замечено)

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

фан зона после 27 рядов?так?а там вообще-то что-то будет видно???????

----------


## Мраморная

ну вы же стоять будете,значит да))))) хотя это метро 30 наверное....

----------


## Макошь

Даааа, перед сценой будет зона явно для "самых преданных поклонников", которые, как правило, даже не удосуживаются нормально похлопать... Представляю, как будут рады Скорпы видить их кислые физиономии... Помню в 2007м пршилось сидеть в партере, так рядом со мной сидела дамочка в леопардовой шубке, с маленькой собачкой на руках и курила сигарету "на палочке" и ещё так недовольна была окружающими...

----------


## SFU

> Даааа, перед сценой будет зона явно для "самых преданных поклонников", которые, как правило, даже не удосуживаются нормально похлопать... Представляю, как будут рады Скорпы видить их кислые физиономии...


 Оргам же главное денег поднять а не сделать настоящий подарок поклонникам

----------


## Batyanya

да клали они на поклонников...для них мы быдло которое не хочет отдавать много бабла за просто так, а мозг включить как заработать - у них не получается...

Я очень люблю скорпов, но смотреть на них через затылки мажоров не хочу, а слушать отвратительный звук конюшни-дворца спорты - тем более. Просто из уважения к скорпам, я лучше куплю их последний альбом чем буду отдавать свои деньги алчным организаторам концерта...

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Оргам же главное денег поднять а не сделать настоящий подарок поклонникам


 Да тут не только поклонники будут "ооочень рады". Скорпы тоже будут в шоке

----------


## SFU

> Билеты адово раскупают по крайней мере в кассе ДС...так что спешите.


 Это ты про фан-зону или вообще??? Просто мало верится, если честно, что билеты в партер и сектора будут "адово раскупать" за такие деньги.

P.S. Вот ещё один прикол. пишет мне в контакте представитель Киевских оргов по поводу Киевского концерта. говорит, что уже продано 17000 билетов (из 26000), и они уже подумывают над проведением 2-го концерта в Киеве. как по мне полный бред. за первые несколько недель нереально продать столько билетов. короче орги занимаются созданием искусственного ажиотажа

----------


## Макошь

> короче орги занимаются созданием искусственного ажиотажа


 Вот мне тоже что-то так кажется  Лучше бы занимались "созданием" нормального звука.

----------


## SFU

> Вот мне тоже что-то так кажется  Лучше бы занимались "созданием" нормального звука.


 Печально, но в "конюшне" нормальный звук не создашь)

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

> Печально, но в "конюшне" нормальный звук не создашь)


 это точно.самый прикольный концерт в этой "конюшне"Назарет"лет так 7-8назад.сцена была напротив входа.

----------


## SFU

> это точно.самый прикольный концерт в этой "конюшне"Назарет"лет так 7-8назад.сцена была напротив входа.


 Так оба концерта Скорпов в Одессе были с абсолютно таким же расположением сцены

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

> Так оба концерта Скорпов в Одессе были с абсолютно таким же расположением сцены


 а я на них не была.это самое лучшее расположение.

----------


## Mephisto

Плюсану по расположению. Это реально самое то что надо.

----------


## Mystique

Разжился билетами в фан-зону. Только сейчас прочитал про какой-то там сидячий партер под сценой.. Бред. Не люблю висеть прямо на заграждениях, но в задней половине зала тоже как-то не доставляет шариться. В общем, надо подбивать народ на бунт. 

З.Ы. Не забыть надыбать кепку, отрастить бородку и пригнать бгоневичок. Картавить и так умею.

----------


## Тенетчик

Оу, идем с женой 100 пудов!

----------


## Тенетчик

Если что бронька на 2 тикета!

----------


## Gwenny

А что за дурка про дефицит билетов?! Происки оргов? Я сижу расслабив булки, жду ЗП, а мегазлостной сети вконтакте уже люди пишут что билеты разметают... Я отстала от жизни или это правда?

----------


## wertresh

Есть еще билеты в полном объеме. 
Звоните, бронируйте, покупайте.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> У меня уже и на киевский концерт есть билет. Правда, его мне подарили. Билет за 1590 грн


 Вот он, этот билет. Фотка прислана из Киева.

----------


## Michelangelo

Смешно, можно немного доложить и смотаться на концерт хотя бы в ближайшую Болгарию, самый-самый VIP билет там меньше $ 100 )))
 И почему-то у них все окупается, в отличие от наших организаторов )))

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

А кто знает, какие цены в Кишиневе на билеты? Там концерт 14 октября. Я туда тоже хочу.

----------


## Gwenny

*Olga Ropejumper* спасибо за фотку! я раскатала губу, что на этот вип хоть флаер цветной приклеят))

интересно появятся ли в теме обладатели одесского партера)

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> *Olga Ropejumper* спасибо за фотку! я раскатала губу, что на этот вип хоть флаер цветной приклеят))
> 
> интересно появятся ли в теме обладатели одесского партера)


 Не за что. А нормальных билетов у нас в ДС не было, по-моему, никогда)))

----------


## SFU

> Есть еще билеты в полном объеме. 
> Звоните, бронируйте, покупайте.


 Правда ли, что вместо 27-ми рядов в партере, будет лишь 13? Говорят, что в ЦТК сказали об этом.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Правда ли, что вместо 27-ми рядов в партере, будет лишь 13? Говорят, что в ЦТК сказали об этом.


 Да-да, что это за новая информация?

----------


## Gwenny

> Не за что. А нормальных билетов у нас в ДС не было, по-моему, никогда)))


 ну отчего же, АСА к примеру цветные флаера прикрепляла к совковым билетам нашего ДС

----------


## SFU

АСА всегда отличные билеты печатает. Как в принципе и проводит мероприятия)))

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> ну отчего же, АСА к примеру цветные флаера прикрепляла к совковым билетам нашего ДС


 Так то флаера)) до сих пор лежит в столе... а сам билет какой был? Кусочек туалетной бумажки))))))))

----------


## Gwenny

> Так то флаера)) до сих пор лежит в столе... а сам билет какой был? Кусочек туалетной бумажки))))))))


 ну меня как раз эти флаера и радуют до сих пор :smileflag:

----------


## SFU

> Так то флаера)) до сих пор лежит в столе... а сам билет какой был? Кусочек туалетной бумажки))))))))


 А сейчас только туалетная бумажка(((
За такие деньги ещё и качество билетов фуфловое(((

----------


## Тьма кромешная

Смотрела схему зала на today.od.ua. Вообще ничего не понятно. Где там места по 200 грн - неужели в секторе 7?

----------


## Gwenny

> Смотрела схему зала на today.od.ua. Вообще ничего не понятно. Где там места по 200 грн - неужели в секторе 7?


 лучше вконтакт зайдите - там более актуальная информация

----------


## Fireball

> еще возмущаются "не толкайся"... вы же не в театре)
> надо идти обязательно!


 Не толкайся! Вы же не на дискотеке  :smileflag:   :smileflag: 

А я был то ли 1, то ли 2 раза - ничего особенного. Да и нравятся больше всего ранние альбомы их.

(А цены и условия проведения - просто особенности проведения любых мероприятий у нас %) )

----------


## SFU

> Смотрела схему зала на today.od.ua. Вообще ничего не понятно. Где там места по 200 грн - неужели в секторе 7?


 Здесь все подробности Одесского и Киевского концертов:
http://vkontakte.ru/club18414449

----------


## Тьма кромешная

Вступила в группу, спасибо)

----------


## SFU

Вопрос представителям организаторов: много ли билетов продано на сегодняшний день???

----------


## wertresh

Билеты еще есть пока по всем категориям

----------


## a-capella

А в ЦТК есть билеты?

----------


## wertresh

да

----------


## SFU

а количество проданных билетов известно?

----------


## wertresh

естественно

----------


## SFU

и сколько же, если не секрет?)

----------


## wertresh

много, но пока не аншлаг

----------


## Gwenny

есть ли в фан-зону билеты и сколько рядов партера будет?

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Говорят, что куплено около 25 % билетов на концерт в Одессе. Думаю, билеты в фанку еще есть.
По последним данным, обещается аж 27 рядов партера.
Ну и фиг с ним... все равно в фанке лучше!!!

----------


## Mephisto

Не...по самым последним данным уже вроде 13 рядов

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Не...по самым последним данным уже вроде 13 рядов


 Радует!...
Ждем самых-самых последних данных.

----------


## Мраморная

если 13 рядом, это совсем меняет дело...
а откуда информация?

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Блииииин... аж не верится до сих пор... ДВА концерта Scorpions на Украине! И билетики на оба уже в руках!!! 
В Белоруссии я уже побывала на их концерте в апреле... может, еще в Кишинев сгонять? Кто что слышал, какие там цены на билеты?

----------


## SFU

> Не...по самым последним данным уже вроде 13 рядов


 Звонил на этой неделе по тел. 777-17-17, сказали, что 27 рядов. хотя лучше, чтобы было 13. а ещё лучше, чтобы вообще не было)))

----------


## SFU

> Говорят, что куплено около 25 % билетов на концерт в Одессе.


 Откуда инфа?

----------


## SFU

> может, еще в Кишинев сгонять? Кто что слышал, какие там цены на билеты?


 Там пока тишина. думаю, к сентябру появится инфа.

----------


## Mad_Cat

> А в ЦТК есть билеты?


 Есть

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Откуда инфа?


 Где-то в контакте вычитала.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Там пока тишина. думаю, к сентябру появится инфа.


 Как это к сентябрю??? У нас концерт на пол-месяца позже, и давно уже и инфа и билеты есть... а там вроде 14 октября! И до сих пор тишина???

----------


## Mephisto

> Звонил на этой неделе по тел. 777-17-17, сказали, что 27 рядов. хотя лучше, чтобы было 13. а ещё лучше, чтобы вообще не было)))


 В твоей группе вконтакте написали вроде что на днях в ЦТК брали и им сказали 13 рядов.

----------


## disturbervlad

А в фан-зоне нормально видно будет? И есть ли вероятность, что поменяют местами партер и фанку?))

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

> А в фан-зоне нормально видно будет? И есть ли вероятность, что поменяют местами партер и фанку?))


 ну да.фанка будет 2200,а партер 200 :smileflag:

----------


## SFU

Кстати, если бы было больше рекламы, билеты бы раскупались активнее. в городе очень мало афиш, бигбордов вообще нет, реклама на радио и ТВ по моему тоже отсутствует. на что организаторы рассчитывают с таким промо??

----------


## wertresh

Времени еще много очень для запуска такой массированной рекламы
Всему свое время

----------


## Гадина

> Кстати, если бы было больше рекламы, билеты бы раскупались активнее. в городе очень мало афиш, бигбордов вообще нет, реклама на радио и ТВ по моему тоже отсутствует. на что организаторы рассчитывают с таким промо??


 седня уже видела афиши на ограждениях, так что "еще не вечер"

----------


## SFU

> седня уже видела афиши на ограждениях, так что "еще не вечер"


 Да я тоже наблюдаю афиши, причём не первую неделю. Просто их количество достаточно маленькое)

----------


## SFU

> Времени еще много очень для запуска такой массированной рекламы
> Всему свое время


 Тогда ждёмс))
А на каких радиостанциях и ТВ каналах планируется запуск рекламы и когда???

----------


## wertresh

> Тогда ждёмс))
> А на каких радиостанциях и ТВ каналах планируется запуск рекламы и когда???


 Что это Вас постоянно интересует информация, которая не для зрителей? 
Ладно бы продолжительностью концерта интересовался или когда приезжает коллектив и будет ли пресс-конференция и т.д. А то - "какие у вас продажи", "где запускаете рекламу"....... может сразу - бюджет, вал и медиапланы выложить?))))))

----------


## SFU

продолжительность концерта и приблизительный сэт я и так знаю, пресс-конференция, полагаю, тоже будет)))

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> продолжительность концерта и приблизительный сэт я и так знаю, пресс-конференция, полагаю, тоже будет)))


 Расскажите, а можно непосвященной попасть на пресс-конференцию???

----------


## Gwenny

> Расскажите, а можно непосвященной попасть на пресс-конференцию???


 Поддерживаю :smileflag: 

Вопрос а-ля зрителя: будет ли автограф-сессия?

----------


## SFU

обычно на пресс-конференцию попадают аккредитованные представители масс-медиа)
автограф-сессия думаю вряд ли будет(

----------


## wertresh

он прав.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Да, пресс-конференция если и будет, то только закрытая....
Зато есть возможность получить из рук Клауса барабанные палочки))) да и медиатор Шенкера или Мачиводы отхватить)))

----------


## SFU

а Ябса?)))

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> а Ябса?)))


 И Маттиаса тоже, а как же.
Скоро-скоро-скоро!!!

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Вот похвастаюсь, на прошлом концерте споймала:

----------


## SFU

круто! а у меня есть медиаторы Шенкера и Ябса, а ещё палочки от Клауса))

----------


## Pervert

да... организаторы концерта поражают своей "работой"... посмотрели бы, как работают организаторы на западе, я думаю и заработали бы больше, и концерт был бы на уровне РОК КОНЦЕРТА... уже вижу как перед сценой сидят жирные мажоры и ждут своих 2 песни

----------


## SFU

> уже вижу как перед сценой сидят жирные мажоры и ждут своих 2 песни


 как чётко сказано))))

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

А какие это "2 своих песни"? Просто интересно...))

----------


## Pervert

и опять же, 27 рядов с заоблачными ценами + пол поля пустое, даже если эти 27 рядов буду полными, не легче было остваить по 200 грн. и за счёт количества людей получить теже деньги + полное поле? я ходил на скорпов, когда они к нам приезжали в первый раз, так я брал билет за 80 грн. (понятное дело курс $ и т.д. и т.п.) и стоял в метре от них, в метре, а для мажоров было вип помещение, которое находилось в противоположном конце зала от сцены, вот это организация концертов, и фанаты довольны, и перед скорпами не моячат кислые рожи... а вы...вы шаи!!!

----------


## Pervert

> А какие это "2 своих песни"? Просто интересно...))


 ну я так предпологаю Still Loving You и Wind Of Change :smileflag:

----------


## Krox69

вот сфоткал рекламку.


http://www.semmel.de/scorpions.html

----------


## Spyro

А кто знает, где находится второй сектор? На сайте ticketstream на карте зала его нет, а билеты на него забронировать можно...

----------


## Gwenny

> круто! а у меня есть медиаторы Шенкера и Ябса, а ещё палочки от Клауса))


 И у меня от Шенкера есть))) А я так хочу фото И завидую тебе :smileflag:  потому что у тебя они есть




> и перед скорпами не моячат кислые рожи...


 так и вспоминается мой первый (второй одесский) концерт скорпов - ничего умнее не придумала, чем показать язык Клаусу и что вы думаете - получила такое же кривляние в ответ

----------


## SFU

Вот, для интереса, информация о концертах Скорпов в США этим летом.
За 275$ вы получаете:
- билет с местом в первых пяти рядах
- meet & greet (встреча с группой) и фото с группой
- pre-party (вечеринка перед концертом) с едой и напитками
- эксклюзивный подарочный набор (сумка, футболка, открывалка для бутылок, шорты, напульсник, кулон)
- отдельный и ранний вход в зал
- отдельное место для покупки атрибутики
- Scorpions VIP pass (ВИП проходка)
- бесплатный паркинг

У нас же за 275$ вы получаете только билет в первые ряды. это даже не смешно, а очень печально

----------


## Gwenny

> Вот, для интереса, информация о концертах Скорпов в США этим летом.
> За 275$ вы получаете:
> - билет с местом в первых пяти рядах
> - meet & greet (встреча с группой) и фото с группой
> - pre-party (вечеринка перед концертом) с едой и напитками
> - эксклюзивный подарочный набор (сумка, футболка, открывалка для бутылок, шорты, напульсник, кулон)
> - отдельный и ранний вход в зал


 отпустите меня в... США! Если б перелет и виза были включены, то была б сказка ваще

----------


## Wrong~

> Вот, для интереса, информация о концертах 
> 
> У нас же за 275$ вы получаете только билет в первые ряды. это даже не смешно, а очень печально


 А если еще представить разницу между концертными площадками, то и порыдать можно

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

> А если еще представить разницу между концертными площадками, то и порыдать можно


 но мы все равно пойдем!!!!

----------


## КавайнаЯ^^

Купили 4 билета)
уиии)

----------


## Gwenny

взяла билеты. Интересно что покупала в будочке от Пласке возле ТЦ "Европа", а выдали билетики мне на бланках ticketstream... Я полагала, что они будут на бланке том же, что и киевские билеты

----------


## -Vatrushka-

Алё народ! Почём билеты???

----------


## SFU

> Алё народ! Почём билеты???


 http://vkontakte.ru/pages.php?o=18414449&p=Odessa-scorps

----------


## Spyro

> взяла билеты. Интересно что покупала в будочке от Пласке возле ТЦ "Европа", а выдали билетики мне на бланках ticketstream... Я полагала, что они будут на бланке том же, что и киевские билеты


 Мы покупали в кассах Дворца спорта, тоже на бланках TS. Причем в кассе Дворца был в продаже сектор, которого не озвучили по телефону агенты тикестрима.

----------


## SFU

Ну по идее в кассе ДС билетов должно быть больше всего и во все зоны и сектора.

----------


## Gwenny

Я так поняла что "официальной" точки организатора одесского концерта в городе нет. Всё через ts1, а в Киеве вроде всё нормально...

----------


## Melony

А есть ли разница между секторами 3 и 11, 4 и 10?

----------


## SFU

думаю, что разницы абсолютно никакой. они просто напротив друг-друга находятся

----------


## Dejavu

Думал до 1000 взять что-то.... но как спросил в кассе о билетах, так там только на трибунах около 900-1000... сбоку как-то меня не проперло после ДП =(( а в Партере - за 1500!... я офигел... так что возможности как-то выскочить к турникетам увы уже не будет... взял входной за 200 грн и успокоился... ну их!.. орги просто жлобы...

----------


## Melony

> Думал до 1000 взять что-то.... но как спросил в кассе о билетах, так там только на трибунах около 900-1000... сбоку как-то меня не проперло после ДП =(( а в Партере - за 1500!... я офигел... так что возможности как-то выскочить к турникетам увы уже не будет... взял входной за 200 грн и успокоился... ну их!.. орги просто жлобы...


 Сбоку плохой обзор?

----------


## SFU

я считаю, что сбоку обзор даже лучше, чем в партере, т.к. трибуны находятся на возвышении и вид с них отличный. разве что не так близко, как в партере

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

а мнет сбоку не очень понравилось.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

А времечко-то идет... Скоро увидим своих рокеров... Два месяца осталось!...

----------


## Gwenny

А кто и каким образом собираются добираться на киевский концерт?

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Я на киевский поеду поездом в ночь с 1 на 2 ноября. А с 3 на 4 ноября - вернусь в Одессу на следующий концерт.

----------


## SFU

Для тех, кто собирается на Киевский концерт:
есть мысль поехать на машине. можно скинуться на бензин и поехать вместе.

----------


## worldWM

Вот пришли заказанные билетики с Киева, а на Одессу давно купил) Теперь жду с нетерпением. Очень большой след в моей жизни оставила группа. Первая кассета, первый диск, музыкалка, первый концерт за границей...

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Для тех, кто собирается на Киевский концерт:
> есть мысль поехать на машине. можно скинуться на бензин и поехать вместе.


 Я собираюсь на киевский концерт. Во сколько это выйдет? У кого машина?

----------


## profitrolya

долго мечтала попасть на их концерт,и постоянно что-то мешало.......как только услышала что последний концерт - определенно решила что пойти нужно!!! вот и билетики уже недели 2 лежат дома ждут.....
так как это первый концерт для меня - жду с нетерпением))))

----------


## Gwenny

> Для тех, кто собирается на Киевский концерт:
> есть мысль поехать на машине. можно скинуться на бензин и поехать вместе.


 Я уже отписывалась на этот счет в репутацию, но ответа так и не получила

----------


## SFU

> Я уже отписывалась на этот счет в репутацию, но ответа так и не получила


 В какую репутацию??

----------


## Атенаис

Вот пару часов назад взяли 2 билета в 6 сектор. Билетики брали в кассе возле горсада. Билеты есть любой ценовой категории. Просто где-то видела панические сообщения, что дешевле 500 грн. уже нет. Может даже и здесь, не помню. В фан-зону тоже есть. Но мы их не взяли, потому что фан-зона на краю географии, а не перед сценой. Хочется не только слышать, но и видеть. Пришлось чуть-чуть дороже взять. Гулять, так гулять, на такое не жалко

----------


## worldWM

Очень часто панику поднимают те кто продает...а дальше сарафанное радио и наплыв тех кто боится опоздать. Хотя практика показывает что за месяц билетов не будет.
Кстати на концерте Deep Purple у нас схема была такая же но оказалось что фан зона оказалась перед сценой)
Но наши цены это ппц! Был в октябре2009 на концерте Scorpions в германии...у перекупов билеты стоили в 2 раза дешевле. На Depeche Mode в прошлом году в Милане билет за пол часа до начала концерта у перекупов!!! в вип-фан стоил в 2 раза дешевле чем у нас в кассе!
Живем лучше всех!

----------


## Zireael

надо папке билет купить

----------


## SFU

> Был в октябре2009 на концерте Scorpions в германии


 Ты случайно не в Эссене был???

----------


## Gwenny

> Очень часто панику поднимают те кто продает...а дальше сарафанное радио и наплыв тех кто боится опоздать. Хотя практика показывает что за месяц билетов не будет.
> Кстати на концерте Deep Purple у нас схема была такая же но оказалось что фан зона оказалась перед сценой)
> Но наши цены это ппц! Был в октябре2009 на концерте Scorpions в германии...у перекупов билеты стоили в 2 раза дешевле. На Depeche Mode в прошлом году в Милане билет за пол часа до начала концерта у перекупов!!! в вип-фан стоил в 2 раза дешевле чем у нас в кассе!
> Живем лучше всех!


 пользуются у нас тем, что люди не особо выездные (в основной массе), вот и накручивают. А что для зрителей, что для артистов (я так думаю, хотя райдер в таких делах их спасает) никаких условий не создается.

----------


## Атенаис

> Очень часто панику поднимают те кто продает...а дальше сарафанное радио и наплыв тех кто боится опоздать. Хотя практика показывает что за месяц билетов не будет.
> Кстати на концерте Deep Purple у нас схема была такая же но оказалось что фан зона оказалась перед сценой)


 Да вот тоже подумалось, что это те кто продаёт пускают панику. Потому что неделю назад подруга просто на разведку сходила - все билеты были. А потом уже пошли покупать и спросили в кассе, что есть до 500 грн. И фан-зона и 2 сектора, стоимость кот. как раз до 500.

----------


## SFU

я на днях заходил в ЦТК, кассир сказал, что во все зоны билетов осталось мало. что-то слабо в это верится, если честно. хотя надеюсь, что за оставшихся 2 месяца всё раскупят

----------


## SFU

> Времени еще много очень для запуска такой массированной рекламы
> Всему свое время


 По моему время уже подошло))) осталось каких-то 2 месяца

----------


## worldWM

> Ты случайно не в Эссене был???


 именно
вообще скорпионс любима группа и был на достаточном количестве их концертов...
а если честно то это одно из хобби которые приносит удовольствие...

----------


## SFU

> именно
> вообще скорпионс любима группа и был на достаточном количестве их концертов...
> а если честно то это одно из хобби которые приносит удовольствие...


 Круто! я тоже там был))) это было нечто!

----------


## worldWM

> Круто! я тоже там был))) это было нечто!


 специально туда ехал? я просто учился в Кельне.
кстати есть видео, знакомый снимал немного) уезжаю завтра на 10 дней с украины приеду могу поделится)

----------


## SFU

> специально туда ехал? я просто учился в Кельне.
> кстати есть видео, знакомый снимал немного) уезжаю завтра на 10 дней с украины приеду могу поделится)


 ответил в личку)

----------


## luli4ek

скажите плиз если взять билеты на 8 сектор(1,2 или 3) хоть что то можно будет увидеть?? http://www.premiera.ua/component/ticket/?action_id=204 и где можно в Одессе купить билет?

----------


## SFU

> где можно в Одессе купить билет?


 Касса Дворца спорта, ЦТК и другие театральные кассы города

----------


## Анечка_23

Да уж,это будет супер)))

----------


## lalu06

продам билет в фан зону по себестоимости.

----------


## Dimiz

> А что за дурка про дефицит билетов?! Происки оргов? Я сижу расслабив булки, жду ЗП, а мегазлостной сети вконтакте уже люди пишут что билеты разметают... Я отстала от жизни или это правда?


 Ну вчера в 3 и 11 секторы билеты уже были на исходе  :smileflag: 
Про другие не спрашивал.

----------


## Gwenny

> Ну вчера в 3 и 11 секторы билеты уже были на исходе 
> Про другие не спрашивал.


 а резиновая фан-зона всё никак не закончится

----------


## lalu06

> а резиновая фан-зона всё никак не закончится


 ...еще есть билеты?

----------


## luli4ek

> ...еще есть билеты?


 есть.19 шт

----------


## Gwenny

> есть.19 шт


 это в кассе ДС осталось или во всей Одессе. Если второй вариант, то что-то слабо верится :smileflag:

----------


## luli4ek

я не знаю.я смотрела по ссылке. пост 203 уже вроде 34 написано

----------


## Атенаис

В кассе сказали в фан-зону билеты будут до 4 ноября включительно.  Я так понимаю их будут шлёпать и шлёпать до концерта. Но как все поместятся? Выходит фан-зона действительно резиновая.

----------


## belaz_vaha

Куплю билеты 2 штуки в фан-зону
0935009044

----------


## Евгений7

ребя, вы как дети по билетам разговоры ,
одесса что вам  
всем будет 
взял два фана, я собственно о чем




приглашаю на концерт спутницу знакомство по телефону моему 701 80 11 или ваш
в личке  
теперь одно условие 
только девушки с поселка котовского

----------


## Zh.K.

Присоиденяюсь к *belaz_vaha*. Нужен 1 билет в фан зону. В касе уже нет, самый дешевый - 390

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

нет фан-зоны?

----------


## Zh.K.

> нет фан-зоны?


 только что ходил в ДС, сказали что нет

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

> только что ходил в ДС, сказали что нет


 может еще напечатают...

----------


## Zh.K.

что-то очень я в этом сомневаюсь

----------


## lalu06

> продам билет в фан зону по себестоимости.


 продан.

----------


## SFU

уже врядли напечатают.
кстати sold out фан-зоны больше чем за месяц до концерта говорит о том, что спокойно можно было делать общую фан-зону, которая бы тоже раскупилась

----------


## Gwenny

можно начинать обратный отсчет :smileflag:  А я вот вышла из ступора и вспомнила про Киев, да поздно - дешевой фанки нет уже

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Начинаем... 
итак...

До концерта SCORPIONS в Одессе осталось *35* дней!

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> уже врядли напечатают.
> кстати sold out фан-зоны больше чем за месяц до концерта говорит о том, что спокойно можно было делать общую фан-зону, которая бы тоже раскупилась


 Может, еще сделают? И придвинут поближе к сцене...

----------


## gm0990

Кто заинтересован в покупке билетов, пишите на мыло 
или по номеру *[MOD] Коммерческая деятельность*
Концерт состоится в Кишиневе 14 Октября на стадионе Зимбру
В фан-зону 20 евро
предложение ограничено

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Дааа? Аж 20 евро? У меня другая информация...

- zona gri -190 lei (ФАНЗОНА)

- zona bej -160 lei

- zona galbena
450 lei (sector 2);
350 lei (sectoare 3,4);
300 lei (sectoare 22,23,24)

- zona verde
250 lei (sectoare 5,6,7,8,9,25,26,27,28)

- zona albastra
250 lei (sector.29);
300 lei (sectoare 10,30);
350 lei (sectoare 11,12,31,32);
400 lei -sector VIP;
450 lei (sectoare 13,33);
500 lei (sectoare 14,34)

И курс доллара к леям примерно 1:12,5. То есть всего-то 15 долларов... даже не евро)

----------


## SFU

дай человеку заработать)))

----------


## Gwenny

ну вот, закопали бизнес на корню))) может за 20 евро  с доставкой)))

----------


## Ол.

> есть.19 шт


 Где есть???

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Где есть???


 На сайте Премьеры есть. Только уже не 19, а 18.

----------


## Ол.

А можно ссыль?

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

До концерта SCORPIONS в Одессе осталось 33 дня!

Ссылку отправила в личку.

----------


## hellena

Куплю один билет в фан.

----------


## электра84

куплю 3 билета в фан зону

----------


## SFU

на сайте организаторов - агентства "Премьера" ещё есть билеты в фан-зону. доставка в Одессу бесплатная

----------


## hellena

> на сайте организаторов - агентства "Премьера" ещё есть билеты в фан-зону. доставка в Одессу бесплатная


 Смотрела, написано, что продано (( О-о-о уже появилось 33 билета!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gwenny

> Смотрела, написано, что продано (( О-о-о уже появилось 33 билета!!!!!!!!!


 либо допечатали либо начинают "уменьшают" на два стула вип зону, возмещая 100 билетами в фанку))

----------


## электра84

> Смотрела, написано, что продано (( О-о-о уже появилось 33 билета!!!!!!!!!


 что- то у них телефон нне работает

----------


## TailerDerden

куплю билет в фан зону

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

...ииии до концерта Скорпионс в Одессе остался *31* день! Ура, товарищи!!!

----------


## SFU

Остался ровно месяц!

----------


## Zh.K.

Кто покупал в Премьере, скиньте их банковские реквизиты в ЛС для сравнения, а то меня терзают смутные сомненья

----------


## Gwenny

А никто не знает где можно раздобыть афишу, дабы повесить дома и она каждый день напоминала о том, что близится час встречи))

----------


## SFU

хотел было посоветовать сорвать со столба))) но организаторы даже не позаботились о расклейке афиш. позор!!!

----------


## SFU

> Кто покупал в Премьере, скиньте их банковские реквизиты в ЛС для сравнения, а то меня терзают смутные сомненья


 _также есть возможность перевода денег на карточку Приват Банка

№ 4149 4374 0963 0363
Таким образом, ускорит время поступления денег в организацию, и автоматически время доставки билетов.

телефон 0443844444
               0683578332
               0682512255


Адрес офиса : г. Киев, ул. Басейная  &#189;, оф.41
Агентство «Премьера»

Капустян Сергей Александрович 


Пополнение безналичным платежом
Получатель:	ПриватБанк
Наименование банка:	ПриватБанк
Номер счета:	29244825509100
МФО:	
305299
ОКПО:	14360570
Назначение платежа:	В назначении платежа необходимо указать:
за что платеж? (зарплата, оплата товара и т.п.)
На основании чего? (договор №, лицевой счет)
Кому (Капустян Сергей Александрович, ИНН 3188620615 )
Для пополнения на карту 4149437409630363


Пополнение наличными в других украинских банках
ПриватБанк 	КОД ОКПОотримувача		14360570 

отримувач платежу
Установа банку:
ПриватБанк	МФО банку 305299 	КОД ОКПОбанку		14360570 

Рах. отримувача 		29244825509100


для поповнення карти 4149437409630363, Капустян Сергей Александрович, 3188620615_




Если ты заказал на сайте Премьеры, тебе перезвонил их представитель, ты подтвердил заказ, он тебе выслал на мыло реквизиты, то в таком случае нечего бояться! у меня и у всех других всё прошло нормально.

----------


## Zh.K.

Спасибо!

----------


## электра84

в премьере закончились сегодня билеты....

----------


## Zh.K.

Да, оперативненько так. В суботу было 33

----------


## *petrunya*

куплю 2 билета в фан зону...

----------


## manowarmaster

Всем привет! КУПЛЮ два (2) билета в фан зону, пишите, звоните (0636853776) зарание благодарен!

----------


## ElitAqua

Добрый день!

куплю 11 билетов в фан зону

Максим
067-486-08-10

----------


## Gwenny

> хотел было посоветовать сорвать со столба))) но организаторы даже не позаботились о расклейке афиш. позор!!!


 была одна такая афиша на примете, плохо приклеенная и ессно банально на столб наклеена, т.е. стихийная реклама :smileflag:  Так вот не успела оторвать

----------


## SFU

зато сегодня, поездив по городу, заметил не малое количество биг-бордов, что не может не радовать

----------


## mad_pank

Куплю или перекуплю билетЫ в фан зону!!! Возможно надбавка к цене! Предложения на мыло [email protected] Концерт в Одессе! Или по телефону 0 98 220 36 20

----------


## hellena

Срочно куплю 1 билет в фан зону, друг посеял (((((

----------


## Zh.K.

На Премьере из самых демократичных остались только за 390, сектор 8 - 2

----------


## Атенаис

В Афинах и Кишинёве концерт вроде переносят из-за болезни Клауса

----------


## Элла LuluNя

а если на Премьере билетов нет,то значит что их вообще уже нет,все закончились?

----------


## SFU

> В Афинах и Кишинёве концерт вроде переносят из-за болезни Клауса


 Перенесли только в Афинах. По не официальным данным перенесли и следующий за ним концерт - в Софии. Кишинёвские организаторы говорят, что концерт состоится в запланированную дату. В принципе Кишинёвский концерт и не должен слететь, т.к. врачи рекомендуют Клаусу не петь неделю. Соответственно у него есть время восстановиться. Украине, я думаю, переживать нечего, т.к. у нас концерты в ноябре.

----------


## SFU

> а если на Премьере билетов нет,то значит что их вообще уже нет,все закончились?


 Это ещё ничего не значит. Премьера продаёт лишь часть билетов. Остальные билеты продаются в театральных кассах города и на сайтах различных билетных агентств (полный перечень можешь найти в моей группе)

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> Это ещё ничего не значит. Премьера продаёт лишь часть билетов. Остальные билеты продаются в театральных кассах города и на сайтах различных билетных агентств (полный перечень можешь найти в моей группе)


 спасибо большое.хоть какая-то надежда есть

----------


## ИванИванoff

И я куплю 1 билет в партер.

----------


## Атенаис

> Перенесли только в Афинах. По не официальным данным перенесли и следующий за ним концерт - в Софии. Кишинёвские организаторы говорят, что концерт состоится в запланированную дату. В принципе Кишинёвский концерт и не должен слететь, т.к. врачи рекомендуют Клаусу не петь неделю. Соответственно у него есть время восстановиться. Украине, я думаю, переживать нечего, т.к. у нас концерты в ноябре.


 Теперь понятно.
Ну а Клаусу крепкого здоровья

----------


## Элла LuluNя

Ураааааааааааа))))купила билетик)))

----------


## hellena

> Ураааааааааааа))))купила билетик)))


 И где, и куда, в партер? ))

----------


## Элла LuluNя

на гагрина 13,не партер конечно,но все же...в 8 сектор

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> И я куплю 1 билет в партер.


 http://www.premiera.ua/component/ticket/?action_id=204 в премьере еще есть.позвоните закажите

----------


## hellena

> на гагрина 13,не партер конечно,но все же...в 8 сектор


 Спасибо! А в фан зону там билеты есть, не знаете ?

----------


## Элла LuluNя

в фан нету.их вообще уже распродали.есть за 290грн,390 и выше.как по мне 290 тоже нормально

----------


## электра84

кстати концерт в греции отменили. уто-то заболел

----------


## ElitAqua

> кстати концерт в греции отменили. уто-то заболел


 внимательней)))

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

:smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:  Фан-зона нарасхват!!! Где вы были, когда билеты только в кассы попали?

Официально отменили, кстати, только Афины. Кишинев, к счастью, пока не отменили и не перенесли

----------


## SFU

На самом деле отменили Афины и Софию, хотя про отмену последнего на оф. сайте группы ничего не сказано. Однако сам менеджер Скорпов подтвердил это. Он же сказал, что в Кишинёве концерт состоится!!!

----------


## anyzy

*Куплю 4 билета до 400 грн каждый на одесский концерт скорпов.*

----------


## Zoik

куплю 2 билета в фан-зону

----------


## Agnejka

и я хочу 2 билета в фан-зону на одесский концерт

----------


## Zh.K.

Кто-то брал на премьере билеты?
Я заказал еще неделю тому, мне позвонили, деньги скинул. Обещали в суботу или понедельник прислать, не шлют. Были у кого проблемы с премьерой?

----------


## SFU

у меня не было проблем. билет получил через день после заказа. позвони им и узнай, в чём проблема

----------


## Agnejka

обращаюсь за подсказкой: сегодня узнавала, какие места идут по билетам за 290грн., мне показали на картинке места с обеих сторон сцены, но сказали, что саму сцену видно не будет (я не совсем понимаю, как это со стороны не будет видно сцену, причем девочка, к-я продает билеты, во Дворце спорта не была :smileflag: ), посоветовали брать за 390, к-е будут в 6 и 8 секторе, они за фанзоной (я вот думаю, не далековато ли это). я во Дворце спорта была всего 1 разочек где-то лет 8 назад), вот прошу совета, может, кто подскажет, какие из этих мест будут лучше на ваш взгляд  :smileflag: ?

----------


## ИванИванoff

> обращаюсь за подсказкой: сегодня узнавала, какие места идут по билетам за 290грн., мне показали на картинке места с обеих сторон сцены, но сказали, что саму сцену видно не будет (я не совсем понимаю, как это со стороны не будет видно сцену, причем девочка, к-я продает билеты, во Дворце спорта не была), посоветовали брать за 390, к-е будут в 6 и 8 секторе, они за фанзоной (я вот думаю, не далековато ли это). я во Дворце спорта была всего 1 разочек где-то лет 8 назад), вот прошу совета, может, кто подскажет, какие из этих мест будут лучше на ваш взгляд ?


 Смысл идти на концерт и не видеть сцены? можно и дома радио включить. Я был в ДС много раз, но не помню откуда там сцены не видно, наверное это совсем сбоку. Если так, то бери за 390.

----------


## Zh.K.

> Кто-то брал на премьере билеты?
> Я заказал еще неделю тому, мне позвонили, деньги скинул. Обещали в суботу или понедельник прислать, не шлют. Были у кого проблемы с премьерой?


 Оказалось все намного проще. На почте отсутствует такое понятие как почтальон, пошел к ним сам. В куче хлама на столе через минут 40 нашелся все таки мой билет.

Как же я люблю нашу Укрпочту

----------


## Agnejka

Иван Иваноff, спасибо за ответ!

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

> Смысл идти на концерт и не видеть сцены? можно и дома радио включить. Я был в ДС много раз, но не помню откуда там сцены не видно, наверное это совсем сбоку. Если так, то бери за 390.


 +1...фан-зона-настоящая,как раньше было-это класс......

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

А вчера был Кишинев... ездила! Пела!!! Охрипла! Полный стадион!.... Стояла в фан-зоне пряяяямо посередине по самой сценой!
И долгожданная The best is yet to come...

----------


## Merlin_art

Куплю 2 билета на Scorpions по 200-250 грн. 7950173 Александр

----------


## Spyro

> А вчера был Кишинев... ездила! Пела!!! Охрипла! Полный стадион!.... Стояла в фан-зоне пряяяямо посередине по самой сценой!
> И долгожданная The best is yet to come...


 Классно, нам еще немножко :smileflag:

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Классно, нам еще немножко


 Ну, я в Киев тоже собираюсь и на одесский концерт билетик тоже в столе уже дааааавно лежит.
Жду с нетерпением...

----------


## Serenkiy

Куплю билет в фан-зоне. По цене готов обсуждать (понимаю, что по 200 грн. уже не купишь).
Сергей 0952797039

----------


## Pl_99

Купил сегодня в сектор 12 по 390грн. Не вижу этого сектора ни на одном плане! Такое впечатление, что он ваще за сценой! Кто может прояснить ситуацию? спасибо

----------


## Spyro

Боюсь Вас разочаровывать, но похоже что это так. Я тут как-то в темке спрашивала про второй сектор, так вот я звонила агентам тикетстрима, и они мне сказали, что 2 сектор находится прямо у сцены, над колонками, а не показывают его, потому что в него редко продают билеты. По логике, 12 сектор слева у сцены. Вам нужно было на месте выяснить, где он находится.

----------


## Pl_99

Spyro, за 390грн не видеть сцены? это перебор!

Действительно, дозвонился - за линией сцены. завтра иду сдавать...

----------


## Spyro

Шо я могу Вам сказать? В секторах, насколько я знаю, дешевле билетов все равно нет, мы в сентябре покупали в пятый сектор, на сто гривен дороже Вашего. Я думаю, что сцену Вы видеть будете, вот только акустический эффект у Вас будет....усиленный, так сказать.

----------


## Pl_99

Spyro,  я сам из Кишинева. сцену видел 3 дня  Но наши не все попали на концерт - вот решили у вас увидеть. а тут облом... Может на Киев передумаем - там пока есть фан зона по 390. ехать только далеко.
 зы. а билет в фан зону у нас стоил всего то ~127грн !

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Spyro,  я сам из Кишинева. сцену видел 3 дня  Но наши не все попали на концерт - вот решили у вас увидеть. а тут облом... Может на Киев передумаем - там пока есть фан зона по 390. ехать только далеко.
>  зы. а билет в фан зону у нас стоил всего то ~127грн !


 И причем фанка была настоящая, прямо перед сценой!!! И было очень и очень классно))))

----------


## Элла LuluNя

а если ты сидишь в зале,что в фан зону не разрешат спустится?

----------


## Makmakkerti

Куплю билеты в фанку по 250 грн. Предложения в личку

----------


## Spyro

> Spyro,  я сам из Кишинева. сцену видел 3 дня  Но наши не все попали на концерт - вот решили у вас увидеть. а тут облом... Может на Киев передумаем - там пока есть фан зона по 390. ехать только далеко.
>  зы. а билет в фан зону у нас стоил всего то ~127грн !


 Так у Вас за "нашу" фанку в хорошем секторе можно было сидеть :smileflag: Надеюсь, что у Вас все получится с билетами, удачи!

----------


## SFU

Тоже был в Кишинёве! СУПЕР концерт! ждём в Киеве и в Одессе!!!

----------


## Враг Бен Гуриона

Взял сегодня билеты супер, наверное, просто никогда не был на таких концертах, но когда ребята знакомы ходили лет 8 назад когда они приезжали говорили что супер, 
Пойдем с женой и оторвемся

----------


## Враг Бен Гуриона

> Тоже был в Кишинёве! СУПЕР концерт! ждём в Киеве и в Одессе!!!


 А звук как был?

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> А звук как был?


 Очень и очень!... Посмотри на Ютюбе - полно роликов.

----------


## ElitAqua

> Очень и очень!... *Посмотри на Ютюбе* - полно роликов.


 youtube как раз очень "хорошо" передаст качество звука)))

----------


## Враг Бен Гуриона

Ну короче говоря думаю впечатлений будет масса, а то каждый день работа и работа, вот жена решила дернуть меня, говорит давай, такого болше не будет и решил что работа подождет ради такого

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> youtube как раз очень "хорошо" передаст качество звука)))


 Ну вот хотя бы тут http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKSPHuyt0Z4
Вроде слышно.

----------


## Varda

> А звук как был?


 Звук  в Кишиневе был отличный!
Скорпы вообще молодцы!  Столько лет им, а отжигали на сцене как молодые  И по Клаусу вообще нельзя было сказать, что он ларингит недавно перенес. Голос у него божественный!

----------


## Враг Бен Гуриона

Люди взял 8 сектор (середина) кто был во Дворце нормальные место слышно будет спс

----------


## SFU

звук на ютубе конечно не прочувствуешь. мало того, вы и на ДВД диске его не прочувствуете, также как и остальные эмоции. всё надо видеть и слышать вживую. своё мнение по звуку на Кишинёвском концерте я уже писал не на одном форуме. из всех посещённых мною концертов Скорпов, там был наверное самый лучший звук (по крайне мере в том месте, где я стоял)

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> звук на ютубе конечно не прочувствуешь. мало того, вы и на ДВД диске его не прочувствуете, также как и остальные эмоции. всё надо видеть и слышать вживую. своё мнение по звуку на Кишинёвском концерте я уже писал не на одном форуме. из всех посещённых мною концертов Скорпов, там был наверное самый лучший звук (по крайне мере в том месте, где я стоял)


 А стояли мы рядом  :smileflag:  
Супер, ничего не скажу. Там надо было быть.

----------


## Gwenny

ааааа!!!! *SFU* и *Olga Ropejumper*, как же я за вас рада!!! Я иду только на одесский... Фин вопрос свободу урезает. Жду с таким нетерпением!!! Уже фактически загибаю пальцы в ожидании

----------


## Zh.K.

Все ждут!!!!! Еще совсем немного и свершиться!!!

----------


## !!!

Возьму билеты в фан зону. Тел 0671281065 Александр

----------


## igy

Подскажите, что за билеты по 390 в сектор два? Где это, сектор 2, его нет на схеме.


Спасибо.

----------


## Spyro

> Подскажите, что за билеты по 390 в сектор два? Где это, сектор 2, его нет на схеме.Спасибо.


 Повторю то, что писала  тут ранее  :smileflag:  Я тут как-то в темке спрашивала про второй сектор, так вот я звонила агентам тикетстрима, и они мне сказали, что 2 сектор находится прямо у сцены, над колонками, а не показывают его, потому что в него редко продают билеты. Вам нужно было на месте выяснить, где он находится.

----------


## Makmakkerti

Да, со 2-го сектора сцену практически не видно, он за линию сцены уходит, зато хорошо видно весь зал с обезумевшими от восторга фанатами...

----------


## igy

> Повторю то, что писала  тут ранее  Я тут как-то в темке спрашивала про второй сектор, так вот я звонила агентам тикетстрима, и они мне сказали, что 2 сектор находится прямо у сцены, над колонками, а не показывают его, потому что в него редко продают билеты. Вам нужно было на месте выяснить, где он находится.


 


> Да, со 2-го сектора сцену практически не видно, он за линию сцены уходит, зато хорошо видно весь зал с обезумевшими от восторга фанатами...


 Спасибо. Это я только забронировал, срок выкупа до завтра. Больше хочется посмотреть концерт, а не фанатов.

----------


## lodoshki

нужно два билета, заранее благодарен7033587

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

> Спасибо. Это я только забронировал, срок выкупа до завтра. Больше хочется посмотреть концерт, а не фанатов.


 да там еще и звук обычно не очень...

----------


## lodoshki

сектор 12 где это?

----------


## igy

> сектор 12 где это?


 Судя по всему - так как и сектор 2 - сбоку сцены, только на противоположной стороне. Ничего не видно, ничего не слышно.

----------


## ElitAqua

> Добрый день!
> 
> куплю 11 билетов в фан зону
> 
> Максим
> 067-486-08-10


 
актуально!

----------


## Visser

Дорый день. Можно подсказаь. Заказал вчера билет Через премьеру за за 290 грн. в секторе 8 - 3. Что значит цыфра 3????????????

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

> Дорый день. Можно подсказаь. Заказал вчера билет Через премьеру за за 290 грн. в секторе 8 - 3. Что значит цыфра 3????????????


 место?

----------


## hellena

Скорей всего 8 сектор, 3й ряд

----------


## Cruiser

Вот и я обладатель билета на СКОРПИОНС ! Встретимся на концерте!

----------


## worldWM

Могу продать 2 билета в партер на Киевский концерт. По 2000 билет, хорошие места. Продаю так как друзья решили не идти и хочу в фан зану)

----------


## Pavlodess

куплю 1 ил 2 билета в фанзону ! очень хочу на концерт ! 787 75 80

----------


## nightshadow

И Я ХОЧУ НА КОНЦЕРТ!!! , если кто передумал  ,продайте 2 билета в фан зону

----------


## Katiywa

Куплю несколько билетов в фан-зону!
звонить по тел. 093-71-38-170

----------


## Gwenny

ого сколько желающих идти в фан-зону! Люди, а почему вы не хотите брать билеты в сектор какой-то?

----------


## Zh.K.

а нет инфы какова максимальная вместительность фан-зоны? или же сколько туда билетов продано?

----------


## Mystique

> ого сколько желающих идти в фан-зону! Люди, а почему вы не хотите брать билеты в сектор какой-то?


 А фигли там делать? В фан-зоне завсегда веселее)

----------


## Gwenny

> А фигли там делать? В фан-зоне завсегда веселее)


 веселее, только учитывая, что куча людей и нет разграничений фанки, то моя предчувствует, что это будет *опа :smileflag:

----------


## SFU

> а нет инфы какова максимальная вместительность фан-зоны? или же сколько туда билетов продано?


 По моему в фан-зону продали 4000 билетов.

----------


## Gwenny

*SFU*, а что слышно по поводу вип-мажорного могильника перед сценой?

----------


## SFU

надеюсь, что его всё-таки продадут, а то будет позорно перед самими музыкантами. месяц назад я был в офисе организаторов, где покупал билеты, так вот увидел там внушительную стопку билетов в партер. хочется верить, что их раскупят)

----------


## V.L.

Всем добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где ещё можно купить билеты? Спасибо

----------


## Mystique

> веселее, только учитывая, что куча людей и нет разграничений фанки, то моя предчувствует, что это будет *опа


 Нормуль, не затопчут. На крайний случай, если кто будет сильно толстопопый или активно курящий в толпе, можно вспомнить походы на какой-нить недобитый КиШ в тот же самый сарай спорта ещё в возрасте школоты, места вокруг точно прибавится-)) Вот уж где можно приобрести бесценный опыт пихания всеми частями тела в толпе; не считая Привоза, конечно..

----------


## Redyura

Продам 2 билета в VIP партер на концерт Скорпионз в Киеве, 2го ноября. билеты по 3000 грн, отдам с ХОРОШЕЙ скидкой. аська 164 030 522

----------


## Cruiser

> Всем добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где ещё можно купить билеты? Спасибо


 Во Дворце спорта или в театральных кассах.  :smileflag:

----------


## SFU

Перед Скорпами поставили разогрев: "The Radiance"

----------


## Gwenny

> Перед Скорпами поставили разогрев: "The Radiance"


 Прикольно! Спасибо что просветил

----------


## wertresh

*ВНИМАНИЕ!**ВНИМАНИЕ!**ВНИМАНИЕ!*
Требуются люди для работы с группой Скорпионы отлично владеющие английским языком (3 человека разговрный-писменный + 3 человека технический английский).

Вы получаете - рбота и общение с коллективом (на все время прибывание в городе)
Я получаю - квалифицированного переводчика.

Пишите в личку, все обсудим.

Спасибо.

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> *ВНИМАНИЕ!**ВНИМАНИЕ!**ВНИМАНИЕ!*
> Требуются люди для работы с группой Скорпионы отлично владеющие английским языком (3 человека разговрный-писменный + 3 человека технический английский).
> 
> Вы получаете - рбота и общение с коллективом (на все время прибывание в городе)
> Я получаю - квалифицированного переводчика.
> 
> Пишите в личку, все обсудим.
> 
> Спасибо.


 берите тут *Olga-Ropejumper
*
 :smileflag:

----------


## Xucc

Куплю 1 или 2а билета на Скорпов в фан зону. Цену готов обсуждать. Жду звонков 0632778763. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Bootman

Куплю 2 билета в фан зону. Пишите в личку

----------


## Guitar Hero

помогите бедной девачке. сама я неместная (( .срочно куплю 2 билета в фан-зону по 200.
068-888-97-31 (или в личку, пажалст)
буду очень благодарна

----------


## thedrinkguy

> *ВНИМАНИЕ!**ВНИМАНИЕ!**ВНИМАНИЕ!*
> Требуются люди для работы с группой Скорпионы отлично владеющие английским языком (3 человека разговрный-писменный + 3 человека технический английский).
> 
> Вы получаете - рбота и общение с коллективом (на все время прибывание в городе)
> Я получаю - квалифицированного переводчика.
> 
> Пишите в личку, все обсудим.
> 
> Спасибо.


 Добрый день. Меня зовут Дмитрий, 36 лет, на английском языке свободно говорю, пишу грамотно. Есть большой содержательный опыт общения с американцами и европейцами.Работал за рубежом. Обладаю широким культурным кругозором, грамотной речью, отличными коммуникативными навыками.   Буду очень рад помочь Вам, тем, чем могу и даже больше. Мне очень интересно. Телефон для связи +38.093.023.32.18 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              +38.093.023.32.18      end_of_the_skype_highlighting

----------


## V.L.

Куплю 2 билета в фан - зону. Просьба писать в личку

----------


## bodik2009

Куплю билет в фан-зону.
0673377162

----------


## Spyro

Ну что, people, обратный отсчет пошел. Осталось совсем ничего

----------


## cezar

Кто-то что-то слыщал (читал) про вчерашний Киевский концерт? Интересно какой треклист. Да и как вообще прошло.

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

> Кто-то что-то слыщал (читал) про вчерашний Киевский концерт? Интересно какой треклист. Да и как вообще прошло.


 некоторые ребята с форума ездили.вот отоспятся и напишут...

----------


## cezar

*Сетлист:*
1. Sting in the Tail
2. Make It Real
3. Bad Boys Running Wild
4. The Zoo
5. Coast to Coast
6. Loving You Sunday Morning
7. The Best Is Yet to Come
8. Send Me an Angel
9. Holiday
10. Wind of Change
11. Raised on Rock
12. Tease Me Please Me
13. Dynamite
14. Kottak Attack
15. Blackout
16. Six String Sting
17. Big City Nights

18. Still Loving You
19. Rock You Like a Hurricane

Это фантастика !!!

Подробный отчет о концерте в Киеве здесь

----------


## Enfernum

Если вдруг у кого есть лишний билет желательно в фан-зону звоните 0632398521. Спасибо

----------


## Mephisto

Ну у всех мнение одно. Скорпы - супер. Непонятно как попавший разогрев - УГ редкостное. Звук был такой же как разогрев, но у сцены получше, как ни странно даже у пульта звукорежа было хуже. Побывавшие в том же МВЦ на Раммштайне были удивлены такой разнице в звуке, где было слышно довольно четко и на галерках.

----------


## Mystique

> Ну у всех мнение одно. Скорпы - супер. Непонятно как попавший разогрев - УГ редкостное. Звук был такой же как разогрев, но у сцены получше, как ни странно даже у пульта звукорежа было хуже. Побывавшие в том же МВЦ на Раммштайне были удивлены такой разнице в звуке, где было слышно довольно четко и на галерках.


 Что это вообще за тухлятина на разогреве? Они там долго выпендёривались на сцене (прикидываю, на какое время можно опоздать на концерт  :smileflag:  )?)

----------


## Mephisto

На час можешь смело...в Киеве Скорпы вышли в 21:00, из 2-х часов перед группой чуть меньше часа играли Radiance и 15 минут еще развлекал ведущий, который раскачал народ получше разогрева  между ведущим и выходом Скорпов прошло около получаса

----------


## Mystique

Понятно. Если приеду раньше - надо не забыть пакет гнилых помидоров. Яка страна - таки й тэракты, блин. В 2003 году Москва дала Скорпам погонять президентский оркестр, насколько я помню, а папа городов русских разродился подвальной группой.. Что тут ещё добавить)

----------


## !Катька!

Есть еще два билета в партере. 950 грн за оба!!!

----------


## Raveex

Куплю один билет в фан. Одесса. (097) 901-12-15

----------


## Gwenny

> Есть еще два билета в партере. 950 грн за оба!!!


 еще утром цена была 450 за оба...

----------


## !Катька!

> еще утром цена была 450 за оба...


 на билеты в фан-зону, стоячие! они проданы за 450! остались места в партере, в самой серединке, сидячие, вот они и 950. В чем проблема?

----------


## КукараЧЧа

ура )))) спасибо!

----------


## Gwenny

> на билеты в фан-зону, стоячие! они проданы за 450! остались места в партере, в самой серединке, сидячие, вот они и 950. В чем проблема?


 проблем нет, просто залезла на форум как раз в поисках тех билетов за 450, а тут 950... решила что инфляция)))

----------


## Varda

> остались места в партере, в самой серединке, сидячие, вот они и 950.


 А почему так дешево? В партер были от 1500 до 2200. Сейчас написано, что от 1800.

----------


## Bootman

А что удивительного? Билеты дорогие, желающих на них мало, и это при том что они еще есть в кассах. И не от 1800 а от 1200.

----------


## Varda

Ну просто на сайтах, где есть информация по билетам, самые дешевые в партер - от 1800.
Да и мы когда покупали, вроде от 1500 партер начинался...
Неужели в кассах перед концертом снизили цены на дорогие билеты?  :smileflag:

----------


## Mephisto

*В ОДЕССЕ САППОРТА НЕ БУДЕТ!!!*

Инфо 100%

----------


## azira

Очень нужны два билетика в фан-зону - помогите купить, пожалуйста! моб. 0631738613

----------


## Michelangelo

> *В ОДЕССЕ САППОРТА НЕ БУДЕТ!!!*
> 
> Инфо 100%


 Это как??? Может Вы еще скажете что Скорпы раньше 21:00 на сцену выйдут? ))

----------


## xs2RFosh

=))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Gwenny

> Это как??? Может Вы еще скажете что Скорпы раньше 21:00 на сцену выйдут? ))


 Вот так. Барабанщик киевской группы подтвердил, что они не будут выступать завтра в Одессе

----------


## Michelangelo

> Вот так. Барабанщик киевской группы подтвердил, что они не будут выступать завтра в Одессе


 один фиг пару часов придется топтаться в ожидании

----------


## profitrolya

срочно нужен один билетик до 400 грн!!!!! спасите, помогите))))

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> один фиг пару часов придется топтаться в ожидании


 я так понимаю что если концерт на 19:00 то раньше 20:00-21:00 он не начнется??если да то я лучше попозже приеду

----------


## Mr.Zezya

Куплю два билета. СРОЧНО!

----------


## Mephisto

> один фиг пару часов придется топтаться в ожидании


 Не думаю ) Скорпы вчера в 18:30 прибыли...днем отчекаются и начало я думаю в 19:30-20:00 будет.

----------


## Show must go on

Мда...Поехал я после пар,думал может удастся сфотографироваться....Ага...От места, где Скорпы будут подъезжать до входа во дворец спорта ставят коридор и стоит 5 человек охраны(реально головорезы на лысо выбритые),ах да,и уже человек 40 там стоят в ожидании...

----------


## Mephisto

Мыльницу - брать, просьюмеры не советую, зеркало если не журналист лучше не брать )

----------


## Mystique

Свершился концерт.. Да, скорпы, круто. Но:
Факап 1 - организация; чёрте сколько времени на входе и задержка больше, чем на 1,5 часа - старичкам, может, и позволено, но некрасиво.
Факап 2 (главный) - звук, долби меня в лысину белый кит! Ну почему у Арии и ДДТ в середине зала мог подпевать даже тот, кто их в жизни не слышал, а тут - один хрип и песни узнавались, в основном, по ритму басов? Пару раз тупо не мог понять, что они лабают (нет, не играют - лабают, мля). Да, закладывающий уши рёв - это круто, но вроде ж это не концерт какого-то японского нойз-дерьма..

Пы.Сы. То ли я сильно старый, то ли в ДС ходить больше смысла нет.

Апдейт: а, ну да, партер.. Надо было Клаусу ещё пару ящиков палочек туда побросать, зря, что ли, из-за этого гламура треть зала оттяпали. Тфу. Хвала Яхве - уберегли наши уши от подвальной группы на подпевках  :smileflag:

----------


## Show must go on

Концерт супер,но как подметил Mystique, задержка в 2 часа (в начале 10 концерт начался) это через чур.
Зал был забитый весь,пройти куда-либо невозможно было.
Концерт был отличный но действительно:
1) Организация фуфло.
2) Менты - быдло наглое, 4 человека меня досматривало,причём подряд каждый остановил.
3) Слишком мало отыграли (1 час 15 минут).На примере Киевского концерта - 2 часа +- 15 минут

З.Ы. Коттак просто зверюга, я ржал и аплодировал, смеялся и плакал минут 15 с него,браво на высоте
Отлично сыграно. На песне Holiday зал взорвался,про Wind of change тоже супер.
Когда Клаус Мейне пел Still loving you все стояли и просто получали душевное удовлетворение.
В зале была жарища,на 3й песне на мне осталась одна майка)))).Энергетике Клауса Майне можно только позавидовать....зал стоял весь концерт стоя.
Это было нечто, это было непередаваемо, это было эмоционально.Я там был,я этим горжусь.
Прощание прошло успешно.У дедушек 60 лет заряд ещё лет на 20.Всему своё время.
Я благодарен Скорпионс за отлично проведённое время, долгих лет жизни им.

----------


## Iriya

конечно были свои минусы в организации. пришлось долго стоят в очереди прежде, чем попасть в зал, но оно того стоило.
После стаканчика пива и двух песен меня накрыло)) сейчас все болит, руки, ноги, гудит в ушах, но я рада, что пошла))
Группа выступила на 100%! Супер!-)

----------


## V.L.

Скорпы, конечно, молодцы!!!!!!!!!!! Получила, несмотря на все перечисленные "минусы", с которыми согласна, массу удовольствия. Единственное, что возмущает,  (согласна с *Mystique*)то, что на партер столько места отвели в зале. Считаю, что фан-зона должна быть перед сценой, а не позади партера. Наверное, это только у нас в стране бывает так! *Перед роком все равны!!!* И немножко, по-моему все расстроились, что они не спели "на бис". А так хотелось!!!!!

Я тоже очень горжусь тем, что попала на их концерт!!!

----------


## Элла LuluNя

ааааааааааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!и я довольна концертом,и уже забыла про всякие там минусы.я так отдохнула и натанцевалась и накричалась что это просто капец!!!!!тем более что на шару посидеть в партере(вернее не сидеть а стоять,усидеть на концерте невозможно было) это было круто.видеть их так близко!!!и слышно было хорошо.в общем столько эмоций что передать невозможно.Скорпы все равно умнички.в 60 лет так прыгать по сцене..не каждый сможет.огорчило лишь что они быстренько уехали и даже автографов не далипрощальный концерт ведь

----------


## Иван_Дулин

Да,это было ШОУ! мирового уровня! когда подиум с барабанами подыматься начал - реально офигительно! Ждал конечно еще хотя бы 2 песни: Send me an angel и Rhytm of Love..)
Единственно что напрягало - это придурок в фанзоне возле нас,который драку спровоцировал, потом его милиция вывела (левая часть, сразу напротив входа на 10-й сектор). Реально тип воздух напрягал.. Ну кто видел - понял о чем я. Если кто его знает, или он читает форум - скажите ему что он конченый придурок.
А так круто все, СКОРПЫ порвали!)

----------


## Show must go on

*Иван_Дулин*  это еб***ко возле меня стояло. Дебил редкий -)

----------


## Dejavu

А я не очень доволен. Звук, мягко говоря был не очень. Радовало количество (большое) народа... но его состав... То "братки" какие-то смотрящие на тебя из-за легкого толчка или прикасания (ведь это РОК-концерт, это же не театр, тут  - толпа!)... то школота неведомая... такое ощущение будто их заставили прийти, позеров больше чем истинных поклонников и ценителей музыки. Менты - уроды... Партер... что тут говорить... На "Over The Rainbow" макс цена была около 950 грн... а тут 2200... Орги - МЕГАуроды... згребли денег, а из организационных "вопросов" сделали только одно - убрали часть сидений с боков.... 2 часа ждать, а потом еще и 1:55 выступление... что тут сказать
..
Насчет группы - они просто молодцы, выложились хорошо. Хотя.... могли и лучше... суховато как-то...

После всего группа еще и свалила до того как первый человек вышел из дверей..... Мдя...

----------


## Zh.K.

Ну народ разный бывет. Я тоже там же стоял, видел эту заворушку....еще сзади меня какой-то парень стоял, все время на меня как на столб опирался, хотя место сзади него было. Еще мент какой-то прямо перед забором стоял, своей шапкой весь обзор закрывал.
Но в общем шоу было супер, несмотря на все минусы. Скорпы отожгли по полной, хотя и маловато.
Д. Коттак вообще красавец!!!)

----------


## Иван_Дулин

НА прошлых концертах Коттак же после своего соло выпивал бутылку пива, и разбивал потом ее об голову) видимо ресурс черепушки не вечен, и он уже просто пьет)

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> Ну народ разный бывет. Я тоже там же стоял, видел эту заворушку....еще сзади меня какой-то парень стоял, все время на меня как на столб опирался, хотя место сзади него было. Еще мент какой-то прямо перед забором стоял, своей шапкой весь обзор закрывал.
> Но в общем шоу было супер, несмотря на все минусы. Скорпы отожгли по полной, хотя и маловато.
> Д. Коттак вообще красавец!!!)


  больше им наверное здоровье не позволяет))шутка что ли))я бы столько не выдержала гонять по сцене и при том петь

----------


## a-capella

> в начале 10 концерт начался
> Слишком мало отыграли (1 час 15 минут).На примере Киевского концерта - 2 часа +- 15 минут


 Концерт длился 1 ч.40 мин.   Начался в 20-40, закончился в 22-20.

----------


## Mystique

Да, Коттак просто зажёг) Знал, что будет его сольное выступление, не шибко люблю барабанные соло, но тут был просто в восторге. Так с душой выложиться - это надо уметь  :smileflag:  
Кстати, немецкий педантизм таки проявился - концерт был 1 в 1 как в Киеве, кто читал рецензию (ссылка была ранее в теме) - поймёт  :smileflag:  Единственный плюс - можно было догадаться, что же хрипит в колонках, когда текст и музыка становились неразличимы и понятно было, когда рулить к выходу.
По поводу энергетики - мб это последствия прчотения той самой рецензии, но было ощущение, что концерт идёт "по бумажке"  
Народ таки разношерстный был.. С одной стороны - достаточно приличная публика (по сравнению с КиШ, например  :smileflag:  ), с другой - местами попадалось откровенное быдло, один жирный потный гомосексуалист стал тупо поперёк прохода и гарцевал во все стороны с размахом полметра. Понимаю, тебе весело, но какого черта, когда сзади кто-то пройти пытается, наваливаться своей вонючей тушей и специально прижимать к забору? Когда сам мимо него так протискивался - хоть по рёбрам пнул пару раз. Так оно ещё огрызаться начало, удивилось, куда его так далеко попросили сходить и начало своими ручками махать. Жаль, внутри давка была большая, а снаружи - холодно ждать, иначе б ещё и меня оттуда вывели с сопровождением  :smileflag: 
Кстати, мне одному из новых песен только Raised on Rock реально понравилась? Все время в машине играет и всё так же жжОт)

----------


## Элла LuluNя

Raised on Rock реально крутая песня))я даже  не знала пока недавно не зашла в контакт и и не скачала огромное количество их песен.там и она была.сразу мне понравилась.такая зажигательная))я со вчерашнего вечера ее пою

----------


## Gwenny

Звук никакой. Абсолютно. Вначале вообще вокала Клауса не было слышно, потом то ли я подоглохла, то ли по лучше стало - хотя бы слышала его... Местами хрипы были вместо дорогих сердцу гитарных соло... По крайней мере такое впечатление сложилось у меня, находящейся именно в том партере перед сценой.

О гламуре и палочках... В партере не разрешали вставать со стула, не разрешали подходить к сцене. Фоткать тоже не разрешали, т.е. если задержишься со своей мыльницей в руках, то к тебе подходят и просят убрать. Такая же ситуация была и со всяческим проявлением эмоций: встал  к тебе тут же подходят  и просят сесть. Только после половины концерта перестали подходить усаживать. И то, как-то избирательно. То ли девушкам замахалась охрана делать замечания, то ли парней не взюбили))) и о палочках и прочих фетишах: ты подходишь к сцене в надежде поймать кусочек счастья, а тебя начинают отгораживать и мол иди назад, ведь охрана не в курсе происходящего на сцене... Бедный Клаус, мне кажется он вначале вообще не знал куда и что ему кидать))) и надо ли вообще)))

Скорпы! Любимые и дорогие герои, ветераны и легенды РОКА!!! Как же я их люблю и какое счастье было, что заехали в нашу страну.
*Усё пошла работать с идиотской улыбкой на лице*

----------


## freefoto

Да уж, могут у нас запороть хорошее мероприятие, та еще и капусты нарубить. Публика согласен, п....ц, жертвы рекламы, почти половина народу, непонятно что они там вообще делали. ЁМАЁ, куда же мы катимся, еже пару лет назад на тех же скорпах, пытались как то интересно сделать, качественно. Теперь.... Вообще совесть потеряли. Грустно товарищи, грустно. Точно что надо собирать капусточки, и валить на подобные мероприятия за бугор, там такого точно не допустят....

----------


## Dejavu

> В партере не разрешали вставать со стула, не разрешали подходить к сцене.


 Уроды.
А насчет толпы - Под конец, те люди которые были вокруг меня (за исключением все тех же поклонников/ценителей - с длинными волосами =) ) не физически, а морально устали... не понимаю зачем тогда вообще приходить, если это не твое, не по тебе... ну ладно... Я так мечтал попрыгать под ритмичные рифы... хоть и 2 часа ждали... но народ какой-то жидкий... Блин, ну люди... расслабиться надо(в рамках приличия конечно... писать на рядом стоящего не обязательно.. :smileflag: ).. Мы же на концерте Скорпов! Такого больше не будет! Что за скованность? Блин... я так мечтал о таком, или даже по-круче (концерт Шамана - Shaaman с приглашенным Тобиасом Самметом) 





[моменты на 00:15, 01:26 и 03:00]!!! Думаю меня хоть кто-то поймет... А Клаус и Музыканты были бы просто в восторге!... эх...
НЕОБРАЗОВАННЫЕ ОРГИ!!! ДАЕШЬ ДОСТОЙНУЮ МУЗЫКУ И СЕРВИС ЗА ДОСТОЙНЫЕ ДЕНЬГИ!!!!

----------


## Iriya

кстати соглашусь насчет скованности, там где я стояла наверное одна я и сходила с ума))
понятное дело было много людей в возрасте, но было много и молодых, которые вообще стояли на одном месте 0_о

----------


## ninyli4ka

Ой,я сочувствую всем кто был в фан-зоне!!Это был дурдом!Я бы туда не пошла,даже чтоб мне за это деньги платили...Смотрела со стороны и поражалась...Я понимаю,конечно,что это рок-концерт....Но надо более адекватно себя вести
И с организацией у нас действительно полная я Ж...а....Мне обидно за людей,который выкинули бешенные бабки за места в первом ряду,и созерцали задницы наглых фанов.....

А вообще,Скорпы молодцы!!!Зажгли по полной)))Несмотря на возраст....
Кстати,и звук был хороший и слова понятны(но,в первом ряду)
А барабанщик вообще вне конкуренции!!!Настоящее шоу устроил!!!Обливался пивком нашим,Черниговским))))
Короче,до сих пор в ушах звенит и не могу отойти!!!Эмоции зашкаливают!Только жаль,концерт короткий был...

----------


## Iriya

а мне,если честно было жалко тех кто сидел) 
я вспомнила концерт просто-радио, мы тупо сидели.только руками "танцевали" потом конечно спустились( спрашивается зачем платить больше) ну не представляю как можно сидеть на "таком" конце!)
хотя мой парень сказал, что он бы с удовольствием оказался бы на месте сидящего) ( не фанат)

----------


## Dejavu

> Но надо более адекватно себя вести


 


> и созерцали задницы наглых фанов.....


 О Чем Вы? Какие задницы? Если кто-то встал так и Вам ВСТАВАТЬ надо было - было бы все видно. Против "толпы" менты не поперли бы... Клаус явно обиделся бы, если менты начали толпу усаживать...
А насчет первого ряда, уважаемый "муз. критик"... Тут слов просто нет...

----------


## ninyli4ka

> О Чем Вы? Какие задницы? Если кто-то встал так и Вам ВСТАВАТЬ надо было - было бы все видно. Против "толпы" менты не поперли бы... Клаус явно обиделся бы, если менты начали толпу усаживать...
> А насчет первого ряда, уважаемый "муз. критик"... Тут слов просто нет...


 Да я вообще-то не о себе говорила)))))
Я не сидела,а стояла))И прекрасно все видела....А сидели люди,так сказать,немолодые...Вот им не видно было)Хорошо хоть охрана во время утихомирила беготню перед сценой....

И что за сарказм про "муз критика"??Я просто высказала свое мнение....А мнения у всех разные)

----------


## Иван_Дулин

В конце концерта молодые ребятки, лет по 16 :smileflag:  пытались чтото типо слэма изобразить втроем возле нас) может перепутали концерт с концертом КиШ?)))

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> Уроды.
> А насчет толпы - Под конец, те люди которые были вокруг меня (за исключением все тех же поклонников/ценителей - с длинными волосами =) ) не физически, а морально устали... не понимаю зачем тогда вообще приходить, если это не твое, не по тебе...
> НЕОБРАЗОВАННЫЕ ОРГИ!!! ДАЕШЬ ДОСТОЙНУЮ МУЗЫКУ И СЕРВИС ЗА ДОСТОЙНЫЕ ДЕНЬГИ!!!!


 ну так чтоб отметится,я был на концерте скорпов)))это так же как я хочу пойти на Тину Кароль.я не ее фанатка,но пошла бы так чтоб лишь бы пойти,типа :"а я была там")))

----------


## Элла LuluNя

я правда не поняла почему тем кто в партере не разрешали вставать и,люди не мало отвалили и даже потанцевать не имели праваодного мужика три раза просили присесть и не стоять.придурки блин.ну мне повезло...я там в партере пристроилась себе,(хотя билет был в 12сектор)и прыгала и танцевала но мне ничего не говорили

----------


## ninyli4ka

> я правда не поняла почему тем кто в партере не разрешали вставать и,люди не мало отвалили и даже потанцевать не имели праваодного мужика три раза просили присесть и не стоять.придурки блин.ну мне повезло...я там в партере пристроилась себе,(хотя билет был в 12сектор)и прыгала и танцевала но мне ничего не говорили


 Потому,что за тем мужиком еще сидели люди)))))))))Которым не было видно из-за него.....
И вообще,я считаю,что каждый проявляет свои эмоции по-разному....Кто-то бурно кричит,танцует и подпрыгивает,а кто-то тихо сидит и наслаждается любимой группой....
П.С.наш Дворец Спорта мне кажется не подходит для таких мероприятий....Как по мне,так фан зона должна быть под сценой впереди,а для VIP сидения должны быть немного на возвышенности.....

----------


## Вильгельда

Может кто-то расскажет зачем народ поголовно  на телефон пытался снимать то что происходит на сцене?
Меня они так удивили...

----------


## Dejavu

Люди разные, одних удивляет одно, для других это не удивительно... Я думаю это не так уж и плохо, что пытались снять... все-таки последний концерт... Ну это так, поверхностно, если не копать глубже... Думаю и не надо. Главное эмоции от переданной со сцены энергии.
   Товарищи! Что насчет следующих концертов? Что? Где(в пределах Одессы :smileflag: )? Когда?

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> Потому,что за тем мужиком еще сидели люди)))))))))Которым не было видно из-за него.....
> И вообще,я считаю,что каждый проявляет свои эмоции по-разному....Кто-то бурно кричит,танцует и подпрыгивает,а кто-то тихо сидит и наслаждается любимой группой....
> П.С.наш Дворец Спорта мне кажется не подходит для таких мероприятий....Как по мне,так фан зона должна быть под сценой впереди,а для VIP сидения должны быть немного на возвышенности.....


 ну да...логично)))

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> Может кто-то расскажет зачем народ поголовно  на телефон пытался снимать то что происходит на сцене?
> Меня они так удивили...


  ну вы даете!!!!!!!!!!как это не снять...не сфоткать..память должна остаться или нет.

----------


## ninyli4ka

> ну вы даете!!!!!!!!!!как это не снять...не сфоткать..память должна остаться или нет.


 
А у меня такой ракурс удобный был фотогравировать....
Но фотик сел спустя кадров 7-8....Не зарядила заранее его,так как на концерт решила в последний момент идти...
Так обидно.....

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> ну вы даете!!!!!!!!!!как это не снять...не сфоткать..память должна остаться или нет.


 согласен, но не на телефон с VGA камерой из фанзоны))

----------


## Iriya

вчера в Киев группа A-ha тоже выступала с прощальным концертом..интересно как у них там прошло))




> согласен, но не на телефон с VGA камерой из фанзоны))


  так это наверное вместо зажигалки..под медляк)

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> А у меня такой ракурс удобный был фотогравировать....
> Но фотик сел спустя кадров 7-8....Не зарядила заранее его,так как на концерт решила в последний момент идти...
> Так обидно.....


 я даже видео сняла)))могу скинуть пару фоток если хотите.только вечером))дым очень мешал.фотки не совсем четкие но все равно.у меня есть их фотки не из интернета а сняты в живую

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> согласен, но не на телефон с VGA камерой из фанзоны))


  ну кому то чтоб хоть звук записался,хоть капелька чего то))каждому свое.
я конечно думаю только о себе.забываю что не все стояли под сценой  :smileflag:

----------


## Вильгельда

Память это конечно да... пара фоток с друзьями на концерте это сакральное, согласна.
А разве интересно смотреть  концерт на экране мобильного? А еще  при этом толкать и "шикать" на всех окружающих чтоб не мешали снимать!!!

Вообщем, конечно это мне не испортило праздник, но все же давайте отнесем подобных личностей тоже в категорию " концертных хамов"...

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> вчера в Киев группа A-ha тоже выступала с прощальным концертом..интересно как у них там прошло))
> 
> 
>  так это наверное вместо зажигалки..под медляк)


 
у меня знакомая ездила! говорит классно, Мортен Харкет и Ко зажгли тоже) но тут музычка разная немного))
а люди таки пытались снимать чето)

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> Память это конечно да... пара фоток с друзьями на концерте это сакральное, согласна.
> А разве интересно смотреть  концерт на экране мобильного? А еще  при этом толкать и "шикать" на всех окружающих чтоб не мешали снимать!!!
> 
> Вообщем, конечно это мне не испортило праздник, но все же давайте отнесем подобных личностей тоже в категорию " концертных хамов"...


 согласна..придурков хватало..я это уже увидела и почувствовала в конце. когда партер взбесился и прыгал у сцены в надежде словить палочку.одна упала к ментам,и хотели мне ее отдать но девка, как будто выбаривала  последний кусок хлеба,выхватила и рявкнула что-то.именно рявкнула.мне так смешно стало.мне медики достались.одни я выборола а второй мне мент отдал)))))

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> согласна..придурков хватало..я это уже увидела и почувствовала в конце. когда партер взбесился и прыгал у сцены в надежде словить палочку.одна упала к ментам,и хотели мне ее отдать но девка, как будто выбаривала  последний кусок хлеба,выхватила и рявкнула что-то.именно рявкнула.мне так смешно стало.мне медики достались.одни я выборола а второй мне мент отдал)))))


 дайте мне один...

----------


## Вильгельда

А может это была ее мечта- "палочка к которой прикасался Коттак" ?! 
По-моему медиаторы гораздо круче в качестве трофея...
Вам чьи достались?

----------


## Iriya

эх..палочки(
ааа у меня зато есть медиатор,который держал сам Джонатан Дэвис (корн) и альбом с их автографами)бебебе)))

----------


## ninyli4ka

А мне не понравилось,как кидали эти палки.....Как кости собакам.И таки да,весь партер как с цепи сорвался за ними....

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> эх..палочки(
> эээ..а у меня зато есть медиатор,который держал сам Джонатан Дэвис (корн) и альбом с их автографами)бебебе)))


 я не фанат Корна, но у меня есть один товарищ - он тебе бы позавидовал не то что белой, а какойто невероятной завистью))
я в след. году, если приедут Лимп Бизкит опять ( они обещали!!!), намерен любой ценой получить автограф Дерста на кепку)

----------


## Вильгельда

А кто-нибудь был на концерте и в Одессе и в Киеве?
Интересно было бы сравнить где был лучше звук...

----------


## Mystique

> А кто-нибудь был на концерте и в Одессе и в Киеве?
> Интересно было бы сравнить где был лучше звук...


 В Киеве, наверное. Во всяком случае, хуже особо некуда  :smileflag: 




> Звук никакой. Абсолютно. Вначале вообще вокала Клауса не было слышно, потом то ли я подоглохла, то ли по лучше стало - хотя бы слышала его... Местами хрипы были вместо дорогих сердцу гитарных соло... По крайней мере такое впечатление сложилось у меня, находящейся именно в том партере перед сценой.


 Да, первая песня лажанула совсем (правда, к этому я был готов после хрипов песенок на "разогреве", подвох почувствовался сразу); потом вроде стало получше - и голос был слышен, и гитары почти не захлёбывались, но где-то с середины концерта кто-то решил, что "ползунки на максимум - это тру" и вместо Скорпов можно было включить фанеру ранеток (кто их рекламу додумался всунуть на экраны?  :smileflag:  ) - хрип был бы одинаковый. В общем, под "ураган" уже не было настроения прыгать - пошёл на выход, чтобы не участвовать в массовой давке потом. Обидно, что из-за звука соло гитариста получилось эдакой пантомимой - на него разве что посмотреть можно было. Смотрел записи концертов Manowar, когда гитаристу давали поотжигать - вот там брало за душу. Но звук был не как в пацанских жигулях.

В общем, несмотря на весь негатив реальное удовольствие получил от Raised on Rock, The best is yet to come, Holiday, Wind of Change, Still Loving You, ну и отжиг Коттака  :smileflag:

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> А может это была ее мечта- "палочка к которой прикасался Коттак" ?! 
> По-моему медиаторы гораздо круче в качестве трофея...
> Вам чьи достались?


 что то я не видела чтоб к ней коттак прикасался..это были просто новые палочки которые Майне бросал,вот и все.нет,конечно мне тоже хотелось,это понятно,но не с таким фанатизмом как она...))))))))))))

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> А может это была ее мечта- "палочка к которой прикасался Коттак" ?! 
> По-моему медиаторы гораздо круче в качестве трофея...
> Вам чьи достались?


 кажись от Павла.ну такой черненький

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> дайте мне один...


  поставили меня в тупик((((не люблю отказывать людям,но я так хочу один медик папе отдать.он очень любит скорпов,благодаря ему я с 9 лет их слушаю.жаль что не было возможности с ним пойти на концерт

----------


## profitrolya

Элла LuluNя я тоже благодаря папе слушала скорпионс с детства, поэтому первый человек которого я туда пригласила - был он)) безумно рада что пошла на концерт именно с ним.....хотя были порывы попасть в фан-зону и оторваться по полной, но я и так получила массу удовольствия!!!!!! это было такое долгожданное событие для меня что все минусы организации концерта и звука для меня были незначительны)) Коттак вообще зверь))))) вообщем все супер, Скорпионс останутся навсегда в моем сердце)))

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> Элла LuluNя я тоже благодаря папе слушала скорпионс с детства, поэтому первый человек которого я туда пригласила - был он)) безумно рада что пошла на концерт именно с ним.....хотя были порывы попасть в фан-зону и оторваться по полной, но я и так получила массу удовольствия!!!!!! это было такое долгожданное событие для меня что все минусы организации концерта и звука для меня были незначительны)) Коттак вообще зверь))))) вообщем все супер, Скорпионс останутся навсегда в моем сердце)))


 эх..как я вам завидую)))(в хорошем смысле)

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> поставили меня в тупик((((не люблю отказывать людям,но я так хочу один медик папе отдать.он очень любит скорпов,благодаря ему я с 9 лет их слушаю.жаль что не было возможности с ним пойти на концерт


 ну тогда выбор очевиден) скажите, медиаторы обычные, или брендовые Scorpions? и какая жесткость?))

----------


## Элла LuluNя

самое при самое обидное то что я так и никогда не получу автограф.(((((

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> ну тогда выбор очевиден) скажите, медиаторы обычные, или брендовые Scorpions? и какая жесткость?))


 наверное бредовые.там написано скорпионс,а на другой стороне Rock Your Life.жесткость нормальная..как обычный медик

----------


## Элла LuluNя

как музыка роднит людей...))))и нам с вами,совершенно не знакомым людям,есть о чем поговорить.

----------


## Varda

По поводу звука. В Киеве не была, но в Кишиневе звук был значительно лучше.
Но эмоционально концерт в Одессе мне понравился намного больше 

Мы были в партере и охранник, мешавший стоя слушать и получать удовольствие, лично меня очень напрягал. Заплатить такие деньги за партер, так еще и не иметь возможности отрываться как хочется  Тем более, что мы были практически в конце партера и никому не закрывали обозрение 

Больше минусов в организации назвать не могу, так как стоять в очереди на входе по счастливой случайности не пришлось  :smileflag: 

Скорпы - молодцы  Дядькам уже под 60, а так отрываются на сцене!!! Коттак - вообще вне конкуренции  После кишиневского концерта очень ждала его соло. Хочу татуировку на всю спину как у него 

Выше писали о сухости музыкантов, концерту по бумажке....Категорически не согласна. Имхо, они выложились на ура! Жаль, конечно, что второй раз на бис не вышли 

В общем, это один из лучших концертов, когда-либо посещенных мной (а мне есть с чем сравнивать )

З.Ы. И у меня есть автографы Клауса, Маттиаса и Коттака!
Счастье!

----------


## Show must go on

Тоже обидно,что не удалось получить автограф Клауса Майне.Ладно,буду тешиться фотографией с Валерием Кипеловым )))
И я тоже благодаря папе оказался на концерте, ибо он меня подсадил на скорпионс и вот уже лет 7 я слушаю скорпов и получаю каждый раз огромную порцию удовольсвтия.
Очень жаль конечно,что не было услышано так много лирических баллад как:
A moment in a million years
When you came to my life
Lorelei
Destin( Kami Shi o jiru)
Moment of glory
You and I
When the smoke is going down
Send me an angel
In trance 
The best is yet to come
Obsession
Lonely Nights
Rhythm of love
Sly
The good die young
Правда не все лирические баллады здесь,но сам факт,что песни,на которых ты растёшь (вырос) остались забытыми.

----------


## Varda

> Очень жаль конечно,что не было услышано так много лирических баллад как:
> A moment in a million years
> When you came to my life
> Lorelei
> Destin( Kami Shi o jiru)
> Moment of glory
> You and I
> When the smoke is going down
> Send me an angel
> ...


 А мне очень жаль, что не было ни одной песни из моего любимого альбома Humanity ((( В начале тура они играли "321", а пока до нас доехали, перестали почему-то

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> кажись от Павла.ну такой черненький


 а неет.только что рассмотрела они от Рудольфа.там его автограф значит все таки хоть какой-нибудь, но автограф у меня есть)))

----------


## profitrolya

мне кстати тоже кажется что в честь прощального турне можно было спеть песни из разных альбомов....поддерживаю возмущения по поводу альбома Humanity((((

----------


## Mephisto

> 3) Слишком мало отыграли (1 час 15 минут).На примере Киевского концерта - 2 часа +- 15 минут


 Не может такого быть...у нас точно тоже самое было что и в Киеве...не было только Send Me An Angel...но я не думаю что они ее полчаса играли.

----------


## Mephisto

> А кто-нибудь был на концерте и в Одессе и в Киеве?
> Интересно было бы сравнить где был лучше звук...


 В Киве хуже говорят...и фаны там еще более деревянные были...пели неслаженно и только "по команде". Так что по атмосфере Одесса сделала Киев.

----------


## Вильгельда

Спасибо, успокоили.
А то я уже подумала что надо было в Киев ехать...

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> Спасибо, успокоили.
> А то я уже подумала что надо было в Киев ехать...


 возле меня бегали какие-то девченки и слышала как одна говорила"Да тут круче чем в Киеве".

----------


## Элла LuluNя

а где купить их диск?только что все альбомы были..может встречал кто..?

----------


## Michelangelo

> ты наверно после пар 10 раз отоспаться успел, а большая часть партера отпахала весь день и пришла отдохнуть, расслабиться. за что были уплачены нормальные деньги. если ты пришел попрыгать - фан-зона была в твоем распоряжении, тебя никто не держал в партере.


 отдохнуть?? расслабиться?? на рок-концерт?? Вы ничего не перепутали??
Может надо было за те же "нормальные деньги" сходить на тайский массаж?

----------


## Michelangelo

> а что уставшие люди не имеют права послушать любимых исполнителей? так было задумано и соответственно для желающих была фан зона. там пляши танцуй и делай все что хочешь. по-моему более чем справедливо.


 да, все логично и справедливо - за одним исключением. Только больной (мягко сказано) мог додуматься поставить сидячие места перед фан зоной. Так что передавайте пламенный привет организаторам.
Ну а люди, покупающие билеты в такие места, как бы должны были догадываться, что их ждет - это все такие не театр, не выступление Людмилы Зыкиной или И.Кобзона, а рок концерт.
В боковых секторах тоже все было отлично видно, ничьи задницы не заслоняли сцену - там можно было спокойно дремать всю дорогу.

----------


## Varda

"Задницы" перед первым рядом партера были только тогда, когда Скорпы первый раз ушли со сцены и многие из партера двинули на выход (или не знали, что будет "бис", или собирались совсем уйти). И когда группа вышла еще раз, все эти люди остались под сценой.

----------


## Mephisto

> отдохнуть?? расслабиться?? на рок-концерт?? Вы ничего не перепутали??


 Почему вы думаете что все ходят на рок-концерты чтобы потрясти цепями/головой и попрыгать? ) Есть люди которые приходят насладится любимой музыкой *"вживую"*...представляете?

Вообще для идеала надо было сцену ставить как в 2004...тогда была бы сцена больше и дало бы возможность расширить фан-зону и размещение по центру. А VIP-партер-ы спокойно бы разместились по бокам с ограждениями. И зоны для "посидеть" никуда не делись тоже.

----------


## Michelangelo

> Почему вы думаете что все ходят на рок-концерты чтобы потрясти цепями/головой и попрыгать? ) Есть люди которые приходят насладится любимой музыкой *"вживую"*...представляете?


 Не все, но, еще раз повторяю - только дятел мог поставить на рок концерте партер между сценой и фан зоной. Наслаждаться живым звуком можно и нужно в других местах - в ДС для этого существуют сектора. 
Не стоит после таких извращений удивляться, что 99% групп объезжает нашу страну стороной, давая концерты в соседних румынии, болгарии и польше ((

----------


## Varda

> Не стоит после таких извращений удивляться, что 99% групп объезжает нашу страну стороной, давая концерты в соседних румынии, болгарии и польше ((


  Вот прям по этой причине исключительно никто к нам не едет

----------


## Spyro

> Нас ждало то, чего мы и ожидали. Никто ничего не заслонял. Организаторы молодцы, отлично справились со своими обязанностями.


  Ну насчет отлично справились это уж слишком, одно только 1,5 часовое томление в толпе у входа чего стоит. Даже учитывая то, что Скорпы вышли бы с опозданием, я бы предпочла ждать их в зале или в вестибюле, а не тереться в толкучке и ждать, вынесут меня на стекло у входа или нет.
По поводу концерта- Скорпы молодцы, настроение не мог испортить уже ни звук, ни малое количество баллад, ни обделенный вниманием Humanity, и не только- а Pure Instinct, Eye to Eye...Охрипла, оглохла, руки болят, сижу и слушаю Скорпионс.

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> По поводу концерта- Скорпы молодцы, настроение не мог испортить уже ни звук, ни малое количество баллад, ни обделенный вниманием Humanity, и не только- а Pure Instinct, Eye to Eye...,  .


 100%

----------


## Dejavu

Очень хотел бы услышать Lorelei из последнего альбома. Сами Скорпы (Клаус) утверждали мол что последний альбом - эти похоже на сливки 80-х... Т.е. Самое лучшее, весь "звук" оттуда, как тогда, в былые, славные времена, когда они были молоды и перед ними была вся жизнь... Зацепила меня эта баллада... эх...

----------


## Dejavu

Посмотрите как проходят концерты "ТАМ"... эх ....

----------


## VOD

Ох, отличный был концерт.

----------


## Элла LuluNя

крутые фотки!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Spyro

> Посмотрите как проходят концерты "ТАМ"... эх ....


  Это в Лиссабоне, в Convento do Beato? У меня есть концерт Acoustica в Лиссабоне, шикарнейшая вещь, очень похожий интерьер.

----------


## Michelangelo

> Вот прям по этой причине исключительно никто к нам не едет


 конечно не только по этой, у нас куда ни ткни везде хорошо )))

----------


## V.L.

В U-tube уже много роликов выставили.
Смотрю сейчас, и сама себе не верю, что там была....

----------


## Элла LuluNя

дайте ссылку пожалуйста.

----------


## V.L.

Например: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQrxSLVqyrg

или набрать в U-tube   *Scorpions в Одессе* и выдаст много роликов

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> Например: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQrxSLVqyrg
> 
> или набрать в U-tube   *Scorpions в Одессе* и выдаст много роликов


 спасибо))меня  U-tube как то психологически отталкивает.не люблю там шастать

----------


## Zh.K.

> дайте ссылку пожалуйста.


 http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=scorpions+%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0&aq=f

----------


## V.L.

А я так хотела услышать на концерте композицию "You and I"

----------


## V.L.

Я думаю, что  все помнят в этой темке сообщение от wertresh  

"ВНИМАНИЕ!ВНИМАНИЕ!ВНИМАНИЕ!
Требуются люди для работы с группой Скорпионы отлично владеющие английским языком (3 человека разговорный-письменный + 3 человека технический английский).Вы получаете - работа и общение с коллективом 
(на все время пребывание в городе).
Я получаю - квалифицированного переводчика.Пишите в личку, все обсудим."

А вот интересно, кто-то из форумчан удостоился такой чести? Если да, напишите, пожалуйста, наверняка, все хотят узнать побольше о группе!

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=scorpions+%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0&aq=f


 спасибо я уже посмотрела))

----------


## Атенаис

Суперррр!!! Хотя я думала живая туда не попаду!  Реально на какой-то миг подумала, что меня в этой толпе задушат до смерти. В этом оргам большое и фу и поругание. Но сам концерт это нечто!!!      Накричалась от души! Прям какой-то исцеляющий эффект оказали. За неделю до концерта заболела, с горлом что-то. Болит и говорить сил никаких нет. Думала уже билет кому-то придётся отдавать... ну нет, чуть лучше стало, и билет остался со мной. Как только всё началось, голос по волшебству вернулся и второй день ничего не болит!    :jc_goody:

----------


## V.L.

А под "The Best Is Yet to Come" можно умирать и вновь возрождаться!!!!!!!!!!!..................

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> возле меня бегали какие-то девченки и слышала как одна говорила"Да тут круче чем в Киеве".


  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:  Наверное, это мы были))))




> Я думаю, что  все помнят в этой темке сообщение от wertresh


 Не знаю, не прибьет ли меня *wertresh*, но одной из таких счастливиц оказалась я. Была со Скорпионс переводчицей все то время, что они были в Одессе. Правда, переводила в основном не им, а тур-менеджеру Мишелю Гёрхе, но все-таки была близко к легенде рока и смогла пообщаться, сфотографироваться и взять автографы. А также увидеть их немного в жизни и даже пообедать за одним столом )
Наши обожаемые ганноверцы очень галантны, при встрече целуют девушке руку, а при прощании обнимают ) Павел хорошо говорит по-русски, а с остальными общались по-английски. Когда сегодня провожали их в аэропорту, казалось, что прощаемся с очень хорошими друзьями... было очень грустно...

Концерт удалось посмотреть только от начала выхода Скорпов на сцену до начала последней песни. Ведущего, к счастью, увидеть не довелось - в это время мы фотографировались за кулисами с нашими звездами. 
Качество концерта очень порадовало, поверьте, уже есть, с чем сравнить... Правильно было замечено, концерт живой, поэтому не без проблем, но! Все-таки в середине зала (перед ограждением фан-зоны) звук был замечательный! 
Коттак и его сумасшедшее соло и видеоряд - бомба!!! Гитарные партии тоже классные!..... А прыжки и ужимки Рудольфа! А пирамида знаменитая, а ребятам-то не по 18 лет! Под WOC уже чуть не заплакала... турне-то прощальное...(((
Зал - просто молодцы!.. Во-первых, забит был до отказа. Во-вторых, "живых" зрителей было все-таки больше. Даже сидящий партер к концу концерта наконец-то встал и подошел к ограждению. А как топали трибуны!!! А флаг!... Кстати, Клаус сказал после концерта, что ему очень не нравится, что люди в начале зала сидят, т.к. артистам больше по душе общаться с фанатами, которые обычно бывают в фан-зоне - как это было в Киеве, где фанку просто разрывало. Жаль, что мнение рокеров не разделяют наши организаторы... (
Но все-таки позитива было больше, чем минусов!!!!!! Черт с ним, с этим сет-листом и искусственным выходом на бис! Ведь главное - мы снова их увидели, спели с ними, прочувствовали эту бешеную энергию! Скорпы - группа с сумасшедшей харизмой, они нам вчера это доказали.
В-общем, поздравляю всех, кто это видел и слышал. Остальные пусть завидуют суперский концерт!

----------


## Элла LuluNя

> Наверное, это мы были))))
> 
> 
> 
> Не знаю, не прибьет ли меня *wertresh*, но одной из таких счастливиц оказалась я. Была со Скорпионс переводчицей все то время, что они были в Одессе. Правда, переводила в основном не им, а тур-менеджеру Мишелю Гёрхе, но все-таки была близко к легенде рока и смогла пообщаться, сфотографироваться и взять автографы. А также увидеть их немного в жизни и даже пообедать за одним столом )
> Наши обожаемые ганноверцы очень галантны, при встрече целуют девушке руку, а при прощании обнимают ) Павел хорошо говорит по-русски, а с остальными общались по-английски. Когда сегодня провожали их в аэропорту, казалось, что прощаемся с очень хорошими друзьями... было очень грустно...
> 
> Концерт удалось посмотреть только от начала выхода Скорпов на сцену до начала последней песни. Ведущего, к счастью, увидеть не довелось - в это время мы фотографировались за кулисами с нашими звездами. 
> Качество концерта очень порадовало, поверьте, уже есть, с чем сравнить... Правильно было замечено, концерт живой, поэтому не без проблем, но! Все-таки в середине зала (перед ограждением фан-зоны) звук был замечательный!


 офигеть вам повезло!!!

----------


## V.L.

> Наверное, это мы были))))
> 
> В-общем, поздравляю всех, кто это видел и слышал. Остальные пусть завидуют суперский концерт!


 Ольга, спасибо большое, что написали нам!!! 
Нам всем крупно повезло, что мы попали на концерт!!!

----------


## wertresh

*Хороший концерт.*

п.с. Оля - [email protected] - ну ты в курсе

----------


## Dejavu

> *Хороший концерт.*
> 
> п.с. Оля - [email protected] - ну ты в курсе


 [email protected]

----------


## Show must go on

> [email protected]


 [email protected]  :smileflag: 
Спасибо

----------


## Vivien

Скорпы молодцы! Зажгли по-полной!

----------


## IIIyMaXeP

Был на концерте, впечатлений море))) 
Как уже некоторые отмечали, публика была довольно пассивной. Очень не понравился момент, когда Коттак хотел поднять правые сектора, а они смотрели и сидели. В этом плане партеру респект 
Звук был очень даже ничего, по сравнению с отзывами о МВЦ в Киеве.

*PS* Кстати, нашел весь концерт снятый на камеру телефона. Качество видео и звук оставляет желать лучшего, но больше полного видео нигде не нашел.

----------


## Varda

> Как уже некоторые отмечали, публика была довольно пассивной.


 Вы не видели публику в Кишиневе! Наши просто молодцы!  :smileflag:

----------


## КукараЧЧа

фотоотчет с концерта Скорпионов http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot-JFAqhCIM

----------


## Mephisto

Собрал все хорошие в 1 пост

Big City Nights





Wind Of Change





Holiday





Still Loving You






End Of Kottak Drum Attack + Blackout

----------


## Varda

*Mephisto*, отличная работа! Спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> [email protected] 
> Спасибо


 


> [email protected]


 


> *Хороший концерт.*
> 
> п.с. Оля - [email protected] - ну ты в курсе


 *wertresh*, все готово. Остальные - ???? что нужно было сделать?

----------


## Spyro

Остальные просто присоединились :smileflag: Мож там автографы рассылают :smileflag:

----------


## Mephisto

Ну и финальный аккорд на закуску ) и к сожалению в теме (

Rock You Like A Hurricane

----------


## KTC

Эмоции слегка улеглись, теперь хочется тоже отписаться. Ожидание в 1,5 часа опустило настроение к нулю. Жаль не прочитала накануне отзывы о киевском концерте, была бы готова к ожиданию и не было бы горького осадка, что тебя держат, как скот в душном стойле. Балабол, пытавшийся завести публику, еще больше усугубил состояние, напоминал пастора, призывающего к молитве. Хотелось в него чем-то кинуть.
Но сам концерт - это нечто.  Пролетел на одном дыхании. Энергетика сумасшедшая, заряда хватит на долгое время. Звук был очень приличный для нашего ДС. Зал впечатлил. Когда Клаус направлял микрофон в зал, замирало сердце (боялась, что зал не сможет подпеть), но всё было на высоте. Не думала, что такое количество молодежи слушает Скорпов, что было еще одним приятным удивлением. Всем спасибо, за классные фотки и видео с одесского концерта.

----------


## Dejavu

Народ! Выложите еще исходники (полноразменрые) фоток на память. Поделитесь, не скупитесь.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Вот тут нашла красивые фото с одесского концерта http://vladimirpolo.livejournal.com/9661.html
А еще много фото в контакте, в группах, посвященных Скорпам, например, вот хороший альбом: http://vkontakte.ru/album-1082_120255411

----------


## Макошь

Добрый день! Сегодня на рутрекере обнаружила 2 концерта Скорпов из Одессы и 2 из Киева (один из них обещали в HD). Посмотрела пока только одесские, в одном хуже звук, в другом видео)) но для освежения в памяти знаменательного события может и сгодиться! =)

----------


## Gwenny

а вот еще один ЖЖ с фото

----------


## Dejavu

> а вот еще один ЖЖ с фото


 СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!! =)

----------

